# Shawls?



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

I live in the mid-west and as far as I know people in the middle class at least don't seem to wear shawl's. Am I wrong? 
I think that they are beautiful but I don't know if I would make one that I would wear it out in public. 
I guess I could try to start a trend, but I think I am to old for that.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I wear them all the time. I am 58 (on friday) and have worn them from my "hippie" days. Now they are made with nicer yarns and the colors are not too loud. I always have someone ask me to make one for them when they see me in mine, or ask me where I bought it.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I live in the mid-west and as far as I know people in the middle class at least don't seem to wear shawl's. Am I wrong?
> I think that they are beautiful but I don't know if I would make one that I would wear it out in public.
> I guess I could try to start a trend, but I think I am to old for that.


I've never seen anyone in WI wear a shawl either. I have thought of making one but don't know anyone who would wear it. Maybe it's either too warm or too cold around here to make them practical. It seems like a person couldn't really do much if they had one of them on either. Maybe that's the reason I never see them here.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Mary JB.....I live in Florida and shawls are very popular. Maybe because most of the time we only need a shawl. We have a group at church called Common Threads where we make paryer shawls. Our church gets cold in the summer (AC) so many of us wear shawls to chruch IN THE SUMMER! Go figure.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

I knew it! I think it is either to warm or to cold to wear them in Michigan.
After my first post, I recalled that my Mom had one that she wore to church that my Grandma made.
Thanks for the response. 
How about out west and in New England? Do you find people wearing shawl's.
I know I see the Hollywood Entertainment community wearing them, but they seem more for a glamore look than warmth.
I made a poncho and now have made a concious effort to get it out where I will wear it. I put way to much time in it to wear it once or twice.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I wear a shawl whenever I can and have been doing so since my 20's. I'm 65, live in Montreal, ride a bicycle to get around town, never made it to being a hippy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't really recall shawls when I lived in the Midwest, but that was a long time ago. There just weren't that many shawls, period. I would wear one if I lived there now - for evening in particular. Spring and Fall would both have days where the evenings are chilly and air conditioned restaurants would be another wearing opportunity. I just love to show off beautiful yarn and like being able to add a punch of color to a plain suit or dress and a great way to spruce up a pair of jeans for the casual evening out.....


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Well Vanna White and Deborah Norville have knitting books and yarn, so maybe the Hollywood folks are into wearing them. Not that they wrote the books for them but I love their yarn and books. I am in a Co-op and a friend of mine crochets shawls and they sell fast. Many of them are very open weave and are just for an accent to a dressy outfit but they are definitely popular here.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I knew it! I think it is either to warm or to cold to wear them in Michigan.
> After my first post, I recalled that my Mom had one that she wore to church that my Grandma made.
> Thanks for the response.
> How about out west and in New England? Do you find people wearing shawl's.
> ...


They probably wouldn't look too good with the sweatshirts and jeans people around here wear for most of the year either. LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Mary JB said:
> 
> 
> > I knew it! I think it is either to warm or to cold to wear them in Michigan.
> ...


No? Gee, then I guess I don't look too good, because I wear ponchos and/or shawls with jeans, sweatshirts, sweatpants, whatever! :-D


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

How do you include someone else's post along with your own post? Anyone?


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> How do you include someone else's post along with your own post? Anyone?


Click on the "Quote Reply" button and the previous post will show in the box. Then type your comments under that.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm in New England and don't see people wearing shawls. I do keep one on the back of my chair and use it during the winter to keep my neck and upper arms warm from drafts while I'm knitting/crocheting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> How do you include someone else's post along with your own post? Anyone?


You hit "Quote Reply" instead of using either "Quick Reply" or just "Reply". You can also edit (remove parts) the quote so that just what you're talking about is in it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## EireGrace (Jun 28, 2011)

I believe that you are never too old to start a trend! If you want to wear a shawl! Do it! You may be surprised by how many people compliment you!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Sure we wear shawls, stolls, wraps, my sister loves the one I made her...


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

use "quote reply"



Florida Gal said:


> How do you include someone else's post along with your own post? Anyone?


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

What is wrong with wearing a shawl (or anything) just because you want to? Harris Falkner shows her boobs on TV, but it doesn't mean that I am going to. Do something because YOU want to, not because no one/ some one does it.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I wear a shawl whenever I can and have been doing so since my 20's. I'm 65, live in Montreal, ride a bicycle to get around town, never made it to being a hippy.


You're my kind of girl.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > How do you include someone else's post along with your own post? Anyone?
> ...


So I will try this. This is very helpful because sometimes there are so many posts, the original post is lost. Thanks too for telling me that you can delete portions that do not apply.


----------



## pandphomemades (May 31, 2011)

We yarnaphillics wear shawls in this small KS town. Though I hear of them being made for others, I haven't seen them in public yet. Everybody seems to do her own fashion thing.


----------



## debbijl (Jun 17, 2011)

I have also used shawls when not sure of the weather... and depending on what's underneath a jacket or sweater may not work. Often, with something dressy a shawl can make it a very elegant way to be warm.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

EireGrace said:


> I believe that you are never too old to start a trend! If you want to wear a shawl! Do it! You may be surprised by how many people compliment you!


My sentiments exactly. I like to be different - have my own style. I'm about to be 64 and I don't worry about what other people are wearing. I love to wear shawls, usually with a pretty shawl pin, and I do get compliments.


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

I live in SO Dakota and think that's still part of the Midwest. Anyway, I see women wearing shawls all the time and have filled quite a few orders for people who wanted them for gifts or to wear themselves from Kansas to Wisconsin. I go to church just over the border in Nebraska and they are worn often there too. Have a friend in Michigan who just sent me pictures of the 3 business luncheons she attended in Dearborn, Muskegon and Detroit where she was handed out some awards and then received a promotion with the group she works with and several women in them were wearing shawls. So can only guess that many are wearing them, just not as an everyday item. Also know several women who wear them around the house but not often in public.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

well, i have worn some version and all shapes of scarves all my life...i am very tall and love to have a scarf long enough to look proportional with my pants and heels... i have used them (in every possible shape), over my head when being rained on; around my shoulders and neck for draft protection, over one shoulder of a coat; around the neck and under the lapels of any jacket i happen to have on; over a shoulder, down to the hem of a skirt with belt over the outside, both front and back; tied babies on both front and back during those years; covered a nursing baby during those years; and for just a bit of color..... how long are you going to wait for someone's permission? if you like them, then put it on.... if you'd be too embarrassed, then there would be no point... but don't wait for someone else to tell you it's okay....you have all of us here to tell you it's a very nearly perfect item of clothing. Enjoy!


----------



## heatherRob (Jun 19, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I live in the mid-west and as far as I know people in the middle class at least don't seem to wear shawl's. Am I wrong?
> I think that they are beautiful but I don't know if I would make one that I would wear it out in public.
> I guess I could try to start a trend, but I think I am to old for that.


you are never too old but, being too old means you can get away with anything. I am about to make a shawl for my mum in law for xmas.


----------



## heatherRob (Jun 19, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I live in the mid-west and as far as I know people in the middle class at least don't seem to wear shawl's. Am I wrong?
> I think that they are beautiful but I don't know if I would make one that I would wear it out in public.
> I guess I could try to start a trend, but I think I am to old for that.


you are never too old but, being too old means you can get away with anything. I am about to make a shawl for my mum in law for xmas.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

There are many, many times that a shawl is appropriate, many of them mentioned here already. One that hasn't been mentioned is for that special night that you are going out and are wearing that "little black dress" with no sleeves or whatever and there is a chill in the air or the place you are going is going to be chilly - a shawl is a perfect solution and a perfect addition to your outfit. Make a special one to go just with that dress. (Saying outfit dates me doesn't it? Ha Ha... )


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

i wear and knit shawls for the challenge of making a thing of beauty and it gives me gr8 satisfaction knowing i made it.ialso knitted shawls for all my children and grandchildren


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

You are never too old !


----------



## mknitter (Aug 4, 2011)

Who cares what anyone else thinks anyway? Maybe it just comes with age, but I have finally come to the point in my life that I will wear whatever is comfortable, or what I deem to be pretty or functional or looks good on me. Going out in a little black dress, as someone stated, would be the perfect time to wear a dressy shawl. Going to the store would be a great time to wear a comfortable (i.e. less dressy) shawl. If you are worried about what to do with your arms/hands, either make a sleeved shawl or use a shawl pin which will hold it in place. In other words, do what YOU want, not what you think others want you to do. We as women spend too much of our lives doing what others want (as nurturers) and we should at least have a say in what we wear. Go for it!!


----------



## jderouin55 (Jan 18, 2011)

I just finished m 1st shawl. I live in NNY. I have never worn one before but plan on wearing this on. I will put it on over a shirt or turtleneck. Your can always wear it at an angle sort of like a scarf. I can't wait for the crisp fall air.


----------



## Sue Prenter (Mar 27, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I live in the mid-west and as far as I know people in the middle class at least don't seem to wear shawl's. Am I wrong?
> I think that they are beautiful but I don't know if I would make one that I would wear it out in public.
> I guess I could try to start a trend, but I think I am to old for that.


Never too old to start a trend!!! Be the leader dont be led!!!!

Only problem is everyone will want one and youll have to learn to say No or charge a huge amount!!


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I live in the mid-west and as far as I know people in the middle class at least don't seem to wear shawl's. Am I wrong?
> I think that they are beautiful but I don't know if I would make one that I would wear it out in public.
> I guess I could try to start a trend, but I think I am to old for that.


I don't wear mine out too often, but I get a lot of wear out of them just wrapping them around me watching TV or as mentioned in church or other a/c'd places. If nothing else, they are very comforting - like a kid's blankie.


----------



## Cookie_Sue (May 23, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> I wear them all the time. I am 58 (on friday) and have worn them from my "hippie" days. Now they are made with nicer yarns and the colors are not too loud. I always have someone ask me to make one for them when they see me in mine, or ask me where I bought it.


Happy Birthday (on Friday) Pugmom5!!! Wishing you many more to come!


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

I LOVE ponchos.. made this little shoulder warmer from scrap yarn..
I'm going to make a heap of "proper" longer thick chunky ones for myself for next winter and wear them proudly.. - might start a trend..


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

I think everyone should wear whatever they want. There are enough serious worrisome issues out in the world without criticizing what a person wears!


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

nannaknits said:


> I LOVE ponchos.. made this little shoulder warmer from scrap yarn..
> I'm going to make a heap of "proper" longer thick chunky ones for myself for next winter and wear them proudly.. - might start a trend..


Love it! It is beautiful!


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

EireGrace said:


> I believe that you are never too old to start a trend! If you want to wear a shawl! Do it! You may be surprised by how many people compliment you!


I live in Milwaukee, Wi and rarely, if ever, see shawls worn out in public. I have made lots of shawls but I donate them to our church for parish members going into a hospice. Now I'm at the age where I don't care what people think about what I wear. So I'm going to make sure the next shawl I make is for myself. Even in the midst of all the heat we had here, when I got to the grocery store I usually wished I had a sweater or something to keep me warm, especially when you get to the part of the store where the refrigerated cases are. :roll:


----------



## grandmahegyi (Jul 28, 2011)

I live in KY and like to have one for restaurants in the summer. They're also great to wear when it's chilly, but don't need to wear it in the car. I also see them worn in churches a lot in the summer.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I live in the mid-west and as far as I know people in the middle class at least don't seem to wear shawl's. Am I wrong?
> I think that they are beautiful but I don't know if I would make one that I would wear it out in public.
> I guess I could try to start a trend, but I think I am to old for that.


I am in the poor class of h umans and I wear them outside, inside, even fell asleep with one on. I like them when I don't want to have a big ol sweater on. I for what ever yone else is doing I make them I enjoy what I make. Fashion comes and goes I dont live by what everyone else wears I go by what I want nothing else.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

nannaknits said:


> I LOVE ponchos.. made this little shoulder warmer from scrap yarn..
> I'm going to make a heap of "proper" longer thick chunky ones for myself for next winter and wear them proudly.. - might start a trend..


Oh, darn thats what I was going to do. Thanks for the reminder. Need to get on it n ow winter here in the mountains isn't far off. You know I find knitted coats and alike are much warmer than cloth, over stuffed coats and in 30 or less temps. Strange isn't it? Oh well got to check stash to see what I can come up with for a Poncho...


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

I probably wouldn't wear a shawl everyday because I feel it restricts your arms. What I have made is a shrug (found on Lion Brand). It is like a shawl (a rectangle) that you stitch up the sides where you can wear a shawl pin. I made it our of self string yarn and have received many compliments on it.


----------



## Nimchira (Mar 8, 2011)

I crocheted shawls for my adopted sister and her bio mom and they use them all the time up in Pennsylvania. They say the a/c in the summer makes drafts in the house and they are handy, drafty winters too. Great for just watching tv or laying in bed reading.


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

I am in my 80's and to me shawls were only worn by old ladies -- and this was when I was young! What goes around etc. ----


----------



## jilli (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol! Know what you mean. Even to a funeral visitation.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

None of us look alike or act a like. We are connected by our love of knitting. So why should we act a like. Jessica Jean wear a shawl so I will. I am 70 soon, to old to follow the parade. Was in Roma a few years ago. My daughter seen me looking at the shawls, she ask if you had it would you wear it??? I wore it to church last Sunday. Never to old to chamge your ways or start a new fad in your area. Dad would say are you going to jump off the bridge because they did??? Dare to be different.


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

I think they wear them in New York. I did when I lived there. They add alot to an outfit and help warm you up. Go ahead and wear them.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I live in the mid-west and as far as I know people in the middle class at least don't seem to wear shawl's. Am I wrong?
> I think that they are beautiful but I don't know if I would make one that I would wear it out in public.
> I guess I could try to start a trend, but I think I am to old for that.


Well, here in New England you don't often see them worn, unless the wearer is a knitter, other than on dressy occasions, where one would wear a stole (DD wore one of my Orengburgs Saturday for a wedding), but I wear mine often. I have lightweight ones just to keep my shoulders covered, keep one in the office because the A/C comes on unexpectedly, keep a warm one in the car for those nights when you don't want the car heat on, or you're going to something outdoors where it might be cool, or you need to wrap a small child in like a blanket, and have a big square one to wear when a sweatshirt isn't quite enough, or just a bit too much. I have a cape style one that I wear to work daily in late fall and early spring.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I wear them with every thing. I live on a mountain it's chilly here in the fall but when I get down below into town it's warmer. When I'm not working. Most of the time I live in my sweats. I use one when I have my jeans on I use one. We are home buddy's and very rarely go out to any place fancy so I don't even have one that is fancy. During the winter I use one inside next to fire place just because they are soft warm and cozy. I love shawls some of the ones I had for quiet some time and I need to make more.
I am turning 50 this month so I'm not a hippie either. you do not have to make fancy shawls every day ones are great would you wear a shrug it's a shawl with out the long tails.....

They probably wouldn't look too good with the sweatshirts and jeans people around here wear for most of the year either. LOL[/quote]


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

nannaknits said:


> I LOVE ponchos.. made this little shoulder warmer from scrap yarn..
> I'm going to make a heap of "proper" longer thick chunky ones for myself for next winter and wear them proudly.. - might start a trend..


I love your shrug it is beautiful love the colors and wow you are wearing jeans imagine that....


----------



## esmeralda (Aug 15, 2011)

EireGrace said:


> I believe that you are never too old to start a trend! If you want to wear a shawl! Do it! You may be surprised by how many people compliment you!


I think that the older you are, the less it matters what other people think. I'll be 69 in November. How about Racing Leathers for my mobility scooter? Would look rather fetching? Next to that prospect, shawls aren't so bad after all! XXX


----------



## Connie LeBrun (Jan 30, 2011)

If you like them--Wear them--Its about you and no one else. They are beautiful. HUGS to All!!


----------



## Selma Miriam (Sep 5, 2011)

I live in CT and have lots of hand knitted shawls (and handspun ones as well). I love them, but dont wear them as often as I might, because they fall off and/or dont allow arm action. I have recently made two shrugs, whcich I have been wearing very often. I think of them as shawls with sleeves. They are great for cool summer mornings and for overly air conditioned spaces. We will see about winter. I am working on the third one! I am 76 years old, and own a restaurant. I see many women of all ages with shawls in my place....Selma Miriam


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

The nurses at work keep one in there locker for when the ac overdoes it.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I have to agree. I prefer sweaters. Shawls slip and slide and generally just get in the way. I do wear a pashmina over my good winter coat. Same idea I guess.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Do you think that people have replaced the "shawls" with "ponchos" ????


----------



## pamela Lehmann (Jan 24, 2011)

Daisybee said:


> I am in my 80's and to me shawls were only worn by old ladies -- and this was when I was young! What goes around etc. ----


You're right, Daisybee--it used to be only VERY old women that wore shawls! But what's old is new again & now that the younger women think they invented something new, they're once again stylish. Go to any downtown metropolitan area & I bet you'll see plenty. I love the ones I've made & wear them every opportunity I get. I like to turn them to the side & fasten them with a shawl pin or brooch so I don't want to have to worry about the ends flapping around. I belong to a women's club where most of the ladies are 35-65 (and most way more wealthy than I!), & I see lots of shawls there. Some have tried to buy one off my back!


----------



## MuffCake (Aug 8, 2011)

I live outside of Pittsburgh, and maybe it is the ethnic background, but people wear shawls and very large scarves as shawls all the time. Especially when they are beautifully handmade. I am working on one with beads for my goddaughter's wedding.


----------



## MuffCake (Aug 8, 2011)

I mean, my goddaughter is wearing it as an accessory to her wedding gown, a November wedding.


----------



## gim (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm from New York. They are quite popular here. I love to knit and give shawls. Often friends will see me wearing one and ask if they can have the pattern or where to get one. I wear them all the time. I have shawls to wear for a fancy evening out right down to running errands in jeans and a sweatshirt. My little niece from North Carolina (5 years old)loves her shawl for when she goes to the supermarket with her mommy.


----------



## wefarmasmidgen (Apr 24, 2011)

Kathie

Guess you live on the "wrong" side of WI. Our southwest WI spinning group has about 20 members and most of us wear shawls at least once in a while during the "between" seasons or inside in the winter when a little shoulder warmth is needed.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I live in the mid-west and as far as I know people in the middle class at least don't seem to wear shawl's. Am I wrong?
> I think that they are beautiful but I don't know if I would make one that I would wear it out in public.
> I guess I could try to start a trend, but I think I am to old for that.


I have always thought the same thing. I never see anyone actually wearing a shawl out in public here in NC. Of course just because I havent seen it doesnt mean that no one does wear them.
I made a beautiful wrap from Noro Silk Garden but seldom wear it so I shy away from the beautiful shawl and wrap patterms.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I live in the mid-west and as far as I know people in the middle class at least don't seem to wear shawl's. Am I wrong?
> I think that they are beautiful but I don't know if I would make one that I would wear it out in public.
> I guess I could try to start a trend, but I think I am to old for that.


So who cares if they wear shawls or not? Kate wore one grocery shopping a few days after her wedding to William and that has started a trend! Maybe we are not in England but they sure look beautiful and I have knitted several to give as gift. Have you seen the new Neiman Marcus catalogue? there is a stunning one in white....maybe its time for us to make a few!! I am in Southern California and I will wear mine.


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

I agree with the never too old to start a trend and what a nice way to add a little extra warmth and color to that winter coat!


----------



## waychar07 (Jun 27, 2011)

Wisconsin doesn't appear to be shawl country. I've never seen one out in public and have lived here all my life. But a shawl in Packer colors for sitting around watching the game and knitting could work just fine.
Charmaine


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

littleladybug said:


> I think everyone should wear whatever they want. There are enough serious worrisome issues out in the world without criticizing what a person wears!


A big Amen to that littleladybug!


----------



## lakelady (Jul 15, 2011)

I live in the Pacific Northwest, and shawls are big here. In a restaurant or movie theater it always seems too chilly, but a shawl keeps the back of your neck and shoulders warm. Dresses, jeans, it doesn't matter - it can add a splash of color, too.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Interesting. If I find a really cool shawl, I might just try and start a trend!


----------



## Jamie (Mar 10, 2011)

I live in Vermont, and am in my 60s. I do see people wearing shawls, often as an accessory with a jacket or sweater. I love them and have a collection, but seldom wear them out because I don't seem to have the talent to drape them nicely on me ... I end up just feeling dorky. I do keep them on everywhere I sit around the house though, because we keep our heat fairly low in the cold weather.


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

I live in Wis and have not seen any people wearing shawls...I'm thinking that would be nice to have in the summer over a dress if you were going out, eating out, etc.


----------



## EllenG (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey, go for it I have just started knitting them and scarves.....why not As for too old....that would be me!
I have knit socks till I need a break BTW, that is why I am going on to something else for a while.
At present I am in Indiana, so that is the mid-west BTW


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm from WI I made my shawl with DK yarn. I wear my shawl in place of a scarf with my winter coat. 
I said this before people around here just don't get dressed up any more. They wear jeans to Church and even weddings. My husband and I Love getting dressed up. Sometimes we feel out of place.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Jo - you look fabulous in your shoulder warmer. Love that you did it from scrap yarn. Looks great with jeans.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I made a garter stitch shawl out of wool-ease thick and quick and call it my "campfire shawl." The only time I wear it is around the campfire in the fall and it's perfect for that!


----------



## Gail9 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wear it in your house when you feel cold. Where it in Church yu never know what the temp will be. Who knows you might start a trend. I wear one when I travel in the car. I live in WV. and travel to OHio etc.


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow...we're on the same wave-length! Over the weekend I spent some time looking at this website on the subject of shawls. I am thinking I want to attempt a lace shawl for the challenge but gosh, after all the work I should actually wear it! Your right, in Michigan where I live it's either too hot or too cold for a shawl but what about in the summer when you go into a theater or restaurant or church and the ac is freezing! Anyway, I ended up printing off two patterns from the internet and ordered a book on lace knitting from Amazon...we'll see. : )


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I live in the mid-west and as far as I know people in the middle class at least don't seem to wear shawl's. Am I wrong?
> I think that they are beautiful but I don't know if I would make one that I would wear it out in public.
> I guess I could try to start a trend, but I think I am to old for that.


I too live in Midwest (Wisconsin) and I see shawls all the time. Last winter I saw a number of beautiful women wearing heavy but fine gauge shawls or winter. I have one that I actually sewed a satin lining on to make it warmer. I do like to use a fastner of some sort, but the ones for knitting seem to be too costly, so I went to my local store into the hair department and bought one that had a push stick in it and it works great! I have shawls on my chair at home and I have a number of them in my classroom for students who are chilled. As a result, the shawls end up all over the building because they like the look and the warmth. I secretly suspect that they wear tops that will make a shawl look good just so they can wear it longer!
We are not talking about granny square skirts or ugly polyester colors, we are talking about beautiful colors and yarns that make wearing one a pleasure. If you like, then you will project that and it will look good.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I knew it! I think it is either to warm or to cold to wear them in Michigan.
> After my first post, I recalled that my Mom had one that she wore to church that my Grandma made.
> Thanks for the response.
> How about out west and in New England? Do you find people wearing shawl's.
> ...


I wear them all the time... I live in NV and I don't really care if anyone else wears them or not. I love them! I say go ahead and start a trend!


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

pamela Lehmann said:


> Daisybee said:
> 
> 
> > I am in my 80's and to me shawls were only worn by old ladies -- and this was when I was young! What goes around etc. ----
> ...


Not that anyone of us should dress as others want us to dress but why not start a trend. We could pick a date in September for our first international Shawl wearing Festival if we wanted and everyone could wear their favorite shawl, drapy(sp?) scarf, pashmina or shrug and see what happens (and I'm from the midwest).

If you want to remember the potential for shawl wearing just remember last Christmas when Hoda showed her favorite shawl/wrap on National Television (a gift from Kathy Lee Gifford). The knitter who made it for her sold out in 24 hours and her website went down. There is a market for wearing shawls.

Something similar happened at my froggers group two months ago....somehow we got into a discussion of pearl necklaces and how no one seemed to be wearing them anymore. Too old lady. Well, everyone had at least one and we decided to all wear them the next meeting - especially with blue jeans - then the next week we wore gold - and the next saphires....the discussions, discoveries, fun we had was wonderful - I'm going to suggest on the first cool day we all wear shawls....

we can do what we want and start a trend.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

sbel3555 said:


> Do you think that people have replaced the "shawls" with "ponchos" ????


Wisconsin here. Now that you mention it, I don't see many shawls, but I particularly find them useful in theaters and church, where you never know what the temp will be. I have been a hot person (take that any way you want, but what I mean relates to body temp  ) and never used to find a need for them for most of my life. After one of my surgeries I found myself getting chilly a lot, so knitted a shawl to wear around the house -- they're so easy to throw off when you do get too warm. My sister said go me, "why didn't you ask, I have lots of shawls". Well for heavens sake, she lives in San Antonio -- who wouldda thunk? Well anyway, now I have shawls for every occasion.

Ponchos came in and out of fashion here within a year ( the year that Martha Stewart got out of jail). Not that I cared about fashion so much, but you could hardly get one knit for your granddaughter before they were passé. I've always found them kind of awkward for my own wear.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

sbel3555 said:


> Do you think that people have replaced the "shawls" with "ponchos" ????


Wisconsin here. Now that you mention it, I don't see many shawls, but I particularly find them useful in theaters and church, where you never know what the temp will be. I have been a hot person (take that any way you want, but what I mean relates to body temp  ) and never used to find a need for them for most of my life. After one of my surgeries I found myself getting chilly a lot, so knitted a shawl to wear around the house -- they're so easy to throw off when you do get too warm. My sister said go me, "why didn't you ask, I have lots of shawls". Well for heavens sake, she lives in San Antonio -- who wouldda thunk? Well anyway, now I have shawls for every occasion.

Ponchos came in and out of fashion here within a year ( the year that Martha Stewart got out of jail). Not that I cared about fashion so much, but you could hardly get one knit for your granddaughter before they were passé. I've always found them kind of awkward for my own wear.


----------



## M81 (Mar 25, 2011)

I live in northern Wisconsin and don't see women wearing shawls out in public but they would be great for wearing cool evenings while knitting and crocheting. I'll have to start thinking about starting a trend but I haven't found anyone who agrees with me in this area yet. The ones I have seen on the Forum are just beautiful and would dress up an outfitso I'm thinking about it for a project for 2012 when I finish with all the baby things with another great granddaughter on the way and two great great's!!! Many years ago I did make capes for my little granddaughters at the time and they loved them. Do you think that could start a trend?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm in Ohio. I spend time in MI, in fact I spend time in a lot of other states when we travel. You will see me in a shawl a LOT! I see them quite often. I'm 52, wear jeans and sweat shirts in the winter (I need to make more sweaters!). I wear them in the summer with capris or shorts and a t shirt. I'm not a warm person except at certain times!! DH is very warm all the time since he has spent over 30 years working in a hot foundry. Needless to say for him to be comfortable, I am freezing! 

I have one shawl that I wear a lot. A group of us made the Ruana shawl at the same time a few years ago. There is one lady where I go a lot that has threatened to steal it from me she wants it so bad! She won't, but it's a great joke between us. 

As to who wears them, and where, think about this. Do they knit or crochet? Do they have the money to spend on something expensive if they don't knit or crochet? I don't see them in the type of stores where I buy my clothes (I refuse to pay $50 or more for jeans!), but maybe shawls can be found in the high end stores. Anyway, my point is if they can't make them themselves, they may not have/wear them because they can't buy them to wear. I know there are some ladies around here that would wear them if I made them for them, but I can't afford to give them away and they can't afford to buy them from me!

Tami


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

I have seen women wearing shawls in between sets at square dances. You can get a chill sitting after getting overheated while dancing. I live in Michigan.


----------



## g-ma Jeri (Mar 5, 2011)

I was just thinking I should make a shawl for my daughter who is getting married in October. The weather just turned cool her (WI). I had spent the day with her on Saturday and she said watch it snow on my wedding day.lol She is going to need something for her shoulders.


----------



## Sharone01 (Sep 5, 2011)

I live in the Pacific Northwest and use shawls often. Before I retired I wrapped one around my suit during the work day or around my evening jacket for added warmth without the bulk of a top coat. When I travel I take a ruana with me because it folds into a small square and stuffs into my oversize 'purse' and is always at hand. Ditto all the other reasons given. Love them.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I, too, live in the Midwest - between Chicago and Milwaukee. Ladies here wear shawls to church for both warmth (a/c too cold and as an accessory). I think they would also look very lovely when going out to dinner or a social function. I just finished one for myself, my introduction to a lacy pattern, and I have full intentions of wearing it. Also, I use mostly the Homespun yarn for prayer shawls because it is so warm and comfy just to wrap around for 'comfort'.


----------



## OTISsmom (Jan 29, 2011)

They are wonderful 'chill chasers' in restaurants, church etc. In really warm areas with cool evenings they are substitutes for a light jacket. Really cold areas, they are good indoors if you are not already in a sweatshirt. I live in NE NC, quite rural, and I do see them occassionally in restaurants etc.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I knew it! I think it is either to warm or to cold to wear them in Michigan.
> After my first post, I recalled that my Mom had one that she wore to church that my Grandma made.
> Thanks for the response.
> How about out west and in New England? Do you find people wearing shawl's.
> ...


I would think, even in Michigan, that at least during parts of the spring and fall a shawl would be great and the right amount of wrap needed


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

My daughter's dear friend lives in Wisconsin and makes beautiful quilted prayer shawls for people all the time.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

I knit shawlettes - one after the other. In the autumn, winter and spring I wear them as I would a scarf or as a shawl. In summer I wear the cotten/hemp/linen ones to keep the chill off in air conditioning. I knit the patterns that are designed to sit on your shoulders and don't require shawl pins and don't slip off. Just for an example, many of Stephen West's patterns meet that criteria.


----------



## Nimchira (Mar 8, 2011)

I've seen a lot of young ladies here in Livingston using shawls this past spring. Expect to see some thiis fall when the weather turns cool but not enough for a sweater. Most are crocheted with size 10 or 20 bedspread cotton. I've seen one or 2 knitted. Perhaps their mom's made them.


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

I wear shawls a lot, and I know a few people who wear them. I started just wearing them at home and then at church. People always admire them. I have dressy shawls and casual shawls. They are great while at my desk at work and around the house. If I'm working around the house and it's chilly, I tie the ends together behind my back or wear a small one around my shoulders. In the summer I usually have a small shawl or scarf with me for evenings when a sweater is too much. In the winter I sometimes wear them over or under my coat. At below -0-, they really feel comfy. I can't count the times I've lent my shawls to someone who is chilly and didn't bring a sweater.
Go ahead. Either start a trend or just enjoy yourself! You only live once!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I always have loved shawls but hesitated wearing them because they would slip off. NOW I've discovered the shawls ins and can't ait for the weather to cool down so I can wear my shawl. currenlty makeing one for my SIL who lives in WI and will mail it to her for Christmas along with a shawl pin. She is always commenting on how she gets cold shoulders and neck especially at work.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

If you want a shawl, go for it. I personally don't let other people decide what I do or don't do.


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

I just saw a wedding on tv where the bride wore a shawl! How wonderful!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I live in Iowa and frankly have never noticed nor do I really care! All I know is that when I wear my hand knits, be it shawl, sleevy shawl, huge cowl or scarf, total strangers come up to me with compliments and want to know where I got it.

I prefer to dress in layers for the fall and winter, so chances are good that I'm going to be wearing 3 or 4 things I knitted. I'm just too old to care what others wear or what they might think of what I wear.

Like my Mum used to say...If someone doesn't like what you are wearing, let THEM go buy your clothes!


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

Wonderful idea! I never thought about the work thing, but your right, the draft on necks and shoulders sometimes make sweater wearing a must.......but a shawl does the job without having to wear sleeves when they aren't needed!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I now live in Arizona but before we retired we lived in Illinois. I have used ponchos in the midwest but also a shawl or two. Here in AZ I have dozens of shawls and wear them everywhere, especially to church and restaurants. Air conditioning around town is always on extra high. But I use the shawls all year round with jeans or all dressed up. Oh yes, and I am 79 years old.


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

We do that our church, prayer shawls, we also knit blankets for babies who are baptized. (Wis also)


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

I live in South Florida and would definitely wear them particularly to see a play or go to a restaurant. Being short, 4' 10", and older, I don't wear the ones with the point in the back. So maybe mine would be called a wrap, not a shawl.


----------



## Sharone01 (Sep 5, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I now live in Arizona but before we retired we lived in Illinois. I have used ponchos in the midwest but also a shawl or two. Here in AZ I have dozens of shawls and wear them everywhere, especially to church and restaurants. Air conditioning around town is always on extra high. But I use the shawls all year round with jeans or all dressed up. Oh yes, and I am 79 years old.


That's gorgeous!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I have some beautiful patterns for shawls and whenever I do get around to making one I will wear it. I usually dress the way that I want to and I don't really care too much about what others think.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks....


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

Exquisite Nanciann!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think shawls would be perfect in a office where the controled air can be a bit nippy.. I think they would look great with any outfit.. I think they can dress up a outfit or dressdown a outfit.. it depends on the person. as for function they have shawl pins.. and those help keep them in place so you have 2 hands to work with. I personally think they are making a come back.. here on the coast we wear them because they also can cover our hair when the wind is blowing and it blows here all the time... now there are some amazing patterns I think anyone would love one and even if they didn't wear it they could put it on the back of a couch or chair and it would still be amazing..

Nanciann that is an amazing shawl .. you inspire me.. thank you so much for sharing.. and I'm with you... I use to live in AZ and your right the air conditioning can get very uncomfortable for some of us...


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I knew it! I think it is either to warm or to cold to wear them in Michigan.
> After my first post, I recalled that my Mom had one that she wore to church that my Grandma made.
> Thanks for the response.
> How about out west and in New England? Do you find people wearing shawl's.
> ...


As far as Oklahoma, I have only seen shawls at Pow Wows where the Indian women all wear them. As a matter of fact, my current WIP are 2 Wild West shawls for ceremonial purposes. No, I'm not Indian. These are for good friends. Tough going, too. Wish me nimble fingers and flying needles, please.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I live in Northern Michigan, and I wear shawls every chance I get. None of my friends wear them but whenever anyone sees me in one they rave about it, even the men. People are always asking if I'll knit them one (which I respond by saying, "I'll teach YOU how to knit one!") I did knit one for a very dear friend, and you would have thought that I had given her gold. So, hey, start a new trend in your area!


----------



## Proartist (May 27, 2011)

At the annual HUGE Stitches Midwest event in Chicago last weekend, there were hundreds of vendors and visitors wearing shawls of every type. If you don't see others wearing them right now, watch out .... they're probably coming in a BIG way soon.


----------



## ggskatemom (Mar 15, 2011)

you can always start out with a shawlette, go to ravelry and try the traveling woman shawl, it comes with different directions for different types of yarn and sizes. All the girls in my knitting class have or are going to make one. good luck and enjoy. You can always start a trend and a fashion statement.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Because Shawls are made from all types of yarn and all different styles from the most pheasant simplicity to the extreme ornate with beads and crystals.
Having said that..
There is NOTHING that feels as good as a nice warm shawl on my shoulders as I sit and knit in the house with A/C on or during a chilly winter day here.
As so many other things there is really not a right or wrong shawl or time to wear one..
And Yes they look amazing with jeans or any type pants.


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

Triangle shaped shawls sit on your shoulders easier that rectangles, and you don't need scarf pins.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I say that if you like shawls and want to make one and wear it, Then do it. I am the type of person that if it is what I want then I do it no matter what other people think and do. Make one and enjoy using it. Happy knitting/crocheting


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow that's stunning!


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I now live in Arizona but before we retired we lived in Illinois. I have used ponchos in the midwest but also a shawl or two. Here in AZ I have dozens of shawls and wear them everywhere, especially to church and restaurants. Air conditioning around town is always on extra high. But I use the shawls all year round with jeans or all dressed up. Oh yes, and I am 79 years old.


Wow that's stunning nanciann!


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

deemail said:


> well, i have worn some version and all shapes of scarves all my life...i am very tall and love to have a scarf long enough to look proportional with my pants and heels... i have used them (in every possible shape), over my head when being rained on; around my shoulders and neck for draft protection, over one shoulder of a coat; around the neck and under the lapels of any jacket i happen to have on; over a shoulder, down to the hem of a skirt with belt over the outside, both front and back; tied babies on both front and back during those years; covered a nursing baby during those years; and for just a bit of color..... how long are you going to wait for someone's permission? if you like them, then put it on.... if you'd be too embarrassed, then there would be no point... but don't wait for someone else to tell you it's okay....you have all of us here to tell you it's a very nearly perfect item of clothing. Enjoy!


Oh I love this!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I now live in Arizona but before we retired we lived in Illinois. I have used ponchos in the midwest but also a shawl or two. Here in AZ I have dozens of shawls and wear them everywhere, especially to church and restaurants. Air conditioning around town is always on extra high. But I use the shawls all year round with jeans or all dressed up. Oh yes, and I am 79 years old.


Wow! That is stunning! what pattern is that? I'd love to have it.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I live in a rural South Dakota town, and although they aren't as popular here yet, we have seen them in several of our stores. I made mine, because I get so cold in the AC during the summer in places and then in the winter, it's just nice to have something wrapped around my arthritic shoulders when we are out at a movie or a restaurant. I am 59 as of June, and it's time for us "old ladies" to set a trend. I have taken my summer one to McDonald's, the movies, even the mall or coffee places, in jeans and a t shirt...better sometimes than a hoodie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I see people wear all kinds of stuff. Old, new, out there--it doesn't matter. I would make and wear what I wanted and others can do as they wish. It is my body and my sense of comfort that I dress for--not others!


----------



## Metoo (Mar 21, 2011)

I am from the Chicago region and shaws have always been a part of my apparel. It finishes the outfit very nicely. (if that's a word.) I am so happy they are coming back in fashion, as most of my friends are asking to borrow mine. My age is a young 73.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I live in the mid-west and as far as I know people in the middle class at least don't seem to wear shawl's. Am I wrong?
> I think that they are beautiful but I don't know if I would make one that I would wear it out in public.
> I guess I could try to start a trend, but I think I am to old for that.


First: who says you're too old? I have always worn what I want, the colors I want, when and where I want. If anyone complains I just ignore them. Some of my girlfriends used to criticize me (espcially when my hair was below my waist worn in a long braid) but they've given up and are now much better friends. One of my sisters used to criticize the colors I wear (my response, I don't wear colors to look good, I wear colors to feel good). I have bought several lightweight shawls over the years because I love them and now I'm trying my hand at knitting some. And as far as keeping them closed so you can use your hands, have you seen the beautiful shawl pins available now? Someone, somewhere, must be wearing shawls.

Start that trend! You may find its just what everyone has been waiting for!


----------



## oldnit (Aug 14, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> EireGrace said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that you are never too old to start a trend! If you want to wear a shawl! Do it! You may be surprised by how many people compliment you!
> ...


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

Cookie_Sue said:


> pugmom5 said:
> 
> 
> > I wear them all the time. I am 58 (on friday) and have worn them from my "hippie" days. Now they are made with nicer yarns and the colors are not too loud. I always have someone ask me to make one for them when they see me in mine, or ask me where I bought it.
> ...


Yes, happy birthday!! I turned 58 this year also. Enjoy this time of life!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Shawls are very very in vogue right now. There are so many styles to make and wear. Try it! It can be a beautiful accessory. If you want it to just compliment your outfit and not overpower it, then make a shawlette a not so big shawl that just covers the shoulders. They are nice for restaurants, grocery stores, and offices.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a dear friend who crocheted me the most gorgeous shawl, in purple my favorite color. I wear it a lot and it never fails...people always stop to tell me it is just beautiful. I don't care if people wear them or not, but remember the picture of Kate Middleton in her green shawl that she wore to the market. My LYS even had a class on knitting that one. Her alone wearing one would get people wearing them I believe. I would never have shawls and just keep them at home...I want the world to see them.


----------



## skycac (May 13, 2011)

EireGrace said:


> I believe that you are never too old to start a trend! If you want to wear a shawl! Do it! You may be surprised by how many people compliment you!


That is a great comment, I agree with you 100%. Sandy


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree with all of you! Wear what makes you comfortable. I have a couple of shawls that I have worn over the years. It was a challenge to wear them to work, but since I've seen these great shawl pins, that problem is solved. I got lots of compliments on my shawls also. It makes life fun.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Metoo said:


> I am from the Chicago region and shaws have always been a part of my apparel. It finishes the outfit very nicely. (if that's a word.) I am so happy they are coming back in fashion, as most of my friends are asking to borrow mine. My age is a young 73.


Good for you! I'm right behind you at 63 and I have always loved shawls. They are so feminine. When I was 22 I had one that was gorgeous, hand made but store bought, so full of colors. As a matter of fact I still have it! I was a "hippie" in those days! Shawl, big leather hat, leather shoulder bag with fringe and sandals or leather dessert boots!


----------



## special (May 9, 2011)

love shawls,wear them all the time.
Bermuda


----------



## CO.Carrie (Feb 19, 2011)

I live in Colorado and I wear shawls, in fact I knit and sell them. May I suggest that if you make yourself a shawl you buy a shawl pick to wear with it. I think most ladies that do not wear them it is because they find it bothersome to keep adjusting them. A shawl pick closes it and your hands are now free and the shawl stays in place. I always sell a shawl pick with my shawls.


----------



## nammy2two (Aug 27, 2011)

I saw you message about shawls in florida. I always keep a shawl in my cars because no matter how hot or cold it is, the air conditioning always seems to be on inside. Even our church has a bookcase with folded shawls and lap robes for us to use during church. I would love a simple pattern as I am only a little more than a beginner knitter. Where abouts in florida do you come from? I live on the west coast from october to may and at hampton beach in nh in the summer.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> > I now live in Arizona but before we retired we lived in Illinois. I have used ponchos in the midwest but also a shawl or two. Here in AZ I have dozens of shawls and wear them everywhere, especially to church and restaurants. Air conditioning around town is always on extra high. But I use the shawls all year round with jeans or all dressed up. Oh yes, and I am 79 years old.
> ...


The pattern is Haruni and is on Ravelry.


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Mary JB said:
> 
> 
> > I knew it! I think it is either to warm or to cold to wear them in Michigan.
> ...


I tend to agree. Here in northern Wisconsin, there are precious few days when a shawl would be the best choice, and if they need to be worn with dresses or suits, even fewer, as even in church few people dress as well as they used to years ago.
And today, or last night, or tonight? It had better be Polarfleece, double-layered over a windbreaker fabric. Bring on the wool blankets, and turn up the heat. Air conditioner season feels like it's over! There's gonna be frost on the pumpkins tonight!
But like Jessica Jean, I think with jeans is fine - if you took the time to make it, don't hide it! I think many of us are past the "what will the neighbors think" stage of our lives, and are freer withourselves. A good thing!


----------



## Jimcasmom (Jun 18, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I live in the mid-west and as far as I know people in the middle class at least don't seem to wear shawl's. Am I wrong?
> I think that they are beautiful but I don't know if I would make one that I would wear it out in public.
> I guess I could try to start a trend, but I think I am to old for that.


I crocheted one this summer out of a cotton yarn and it is just the right thing to throw over your shoulders when the A/C isn't really needed in a public area. May be starting a new trend. If you make one wear it and be proud!!!


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

I wear shawls all the time in church. We live in HOT country, so while I don't have much reason to where them just any old time, I have a pile of them. I'm planning on going to cold country from time to time and will always have some with me. Even in the house when it's a bit chilly they're wonderful.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

I live in So Cal and I can't imagine not having my shawls. I don't like sweaters too combersome and a coat forget it. I have all sorts of shawls. I love them. Can dress up and outfit or dress down depending on the shawl. I have wool ones and lace weight ones depending on the weather. Can you tell I love my shawls?


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## Mainiac (Aug 19, 2011)

I have always enjoyed shawls. I was in Vermont during my 20's, 30's and 40's and always had a shawl handy. When I was up and busy I didn't need one and when I sat for a while (busy with needles) I'd cool down and the shawl was so convenient to slip off and on. I've been in Florida since 1987 and some establishments go crazy with their air conditioning. I'm dressed for weather in the 90's and they have their temperature set at 65! A shawl is wonderful as I can place it wherever the air is hitting me, or just wrap it all around me.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Kathie said:
> 
> 
> > Mary JB said:
> ...


No, I think she meant the shawl wouldn't go well with the casual outfit.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday, have a great one


----------



## junellen (Jun 18, 2011)

You are correct ,,, at least not here in Iowa. Never could figure out why. I have always loved them but didn't want people to think me from "little house on the prairie" . I started a prayer shawl ministry in our church and everyone asked if anyone would even use them! So sad.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> I'm in New England and don't see people wearing shawls. I do keep one on the back of my chair and use it during the winter to keep my neck and upper arms warm from drafts while I'm knitting/crocheting.


i'm in New England, Also and keep one in the car and one in my knitting bag.... in case. You know, if you don't like the weather, wait a minute, it will change<G>


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I live in the mid-west and as far as I know people in the middle class at least don't seem to wear shawl's. Am I wrong?
> I think that they are beautiful but I don't know if I would make one that I would wear it out in public.
> I guess I could try to start a trend, but I think I am to old for that.





> First: who says you're too old? I have always worn what I want, the colors I want, when and where I want. If anyone complains I just ignore them. Some of my girlfriends used to criticize me (espcially when my hair was below my waist worn in a long braid) but they've given up and are now much better friends. One of my sisters used to criticize the colors I wear (my response, I don't wear colors to look good, I wear colors to feel good).


I love it! Experts say most of us tend to like the colors that look good on us, and that they make us feel good. I wear colors I love, too. It just so happens, those are the colors I look best in, what do you know?! I bet that's true for you, too.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Eleven years ago when I wore a hat to my son's graduation at Georgetown, I didn't see other hats, either. Mine and one other were the only ones. 

Would not be so today.

I guess like hats, some people are shawl people and some are not.

It's mostly hot and humid here but in the winter on a sunny day, I hope to be found wearing a hand-knit shawl, drinking my morning coffee or reading in the warmth of the sun.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

They do look way better than a poncho!! I wear one around the house frequently, especially in the winter months. 
Don't forget some type of fastener....otherwise you won't wear it at all if it constantly needs tugging to keep it on.


----------



## lomarangely (Mar 5, 2011)

I wear them. They are not common, but when I wear them. I always get compliments and feel that my look is bit unique without being odd. I used to own a couture boutique, so I am not out of touch with fashion.


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

I live in Md, and I have made so many shawls for everyone at every age. To many to count. Just make the shawl to fit the weather, if it is cold make one out of heavier yarn, its it cool make it out of lite yarn. It can be made long or short, for different reasons, so I cant imagine not having a time that you couldnt wear a shawl. My daughters have so many shawls of every color and shape and they just keep asking for more, wear them for whenever! I still have my first two shawls from my great aunt, given to me when I was in my early 20's, and now 61 in Oct. One is white and the other blue my favorite color, they have been wore by many ages of ladies that needed to borrow them for a special occasion. My older daughter who is 38 wears one every day in the car, at work, shopping, but has many of different weights and lenghts. All the woman that she works for always tell her, "Tell your mother to adopt me,please" and my nieces live in Pa, NJ and they all love the shawls that I have made for them....Just wear what makes you happy. Life is to short to worry about what others think about you wearing a shawls, just be happy....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Naniann your purple shawl is breath takingly beautiful.

Inspired to see what a ruana shawl is and to relook at my lace shawl book.


----------



## Suzani (Jun 6, 2011)

Shawls are very satisfying to knit, you can go for something soft to snuggle in at home, a small one to throw over your shoulders when it get chilly at the office, one of my favorites is long and one end is wrapped over you shoulder a second time. Be a trend setter if that's what you want, but what ever you do, do it for your self !


----------



## drapert (Sep 1, 2011)

I have several shawls. Squares. Rectangles. Triangles. Circular. Something of every sort. My warmest is my mohair cat's paw. Not a lot of stitch definition, but keeps me warm on chilly nights. The circular I wear to ivil war re enactments because its called Civil War Shawl. Ho I don't believe the pattern was written back then. Its on my Ravelry project page. Currently working on a pi shawl called Persica also on Ravelry. I like knitting them because they stretc my skills and keep my hannd busy for a long time. Figuring out design issues is fun too.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I love shawls and have been wearing them for years. From my teens on up to my now 71. Just right to wear in to cold resturants, etc.


----------



## VanGorder (Aug 15, 2011)

Our church has a shawl ministry. We make shawls of all kinds to give to
people in need - sick, bereaved, lonely, etc .


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

nanciann said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > nanciann said:
> ...


Thanks, I'll look it up


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I live in the mid-west and as far as I know people in the middle class at least don't seem to wear shawl's. Am I wrong?
> I think that they are beautiful but I don't know if I would make one that I would wear it out in public.
> I guess I could try to start a trend, but I think I am to old for that.


There are other ways to wear a shawl than just over your shoulders. By tying the long ends over your arms and behind your back, you create a shrug. The needle-work shows off beautifully, and the shawl stays put.
You can also use it as a cover-up by tying it around your hips or waist.
use a different weight or type of yarn, such as cotton or linen for warmer weather.
So many options, so little time!
:-D


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

I live in Ohio. It has never bothered me what other people are wearing or what they think about what I wear. I have worn cape coats (Irish tweed) for years and haven't seen another cape for years. I get compliments on them.
I have also made a bunch of shawls and have worn them and other people ask me where I got them and want to know if I will make them one. Same goes for ponchos. Don't worry about being a little different, you could start a trend.


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

We travel a bit, and I make outfits with shawls because the shawls are useful everywhere and make nice outfits. I generally take one shawl on a cruise or trip and coordinate dresses and pants with it for when it is cool or the AC is really cool inside - great on the plane, on deck, in restaurants or the theater. I wear the same outfits at home to restaurants, theaters, parties, anywhere. People who don't knit are amazed at the fantastic designs they have not seen before - Noro colors, lace, shadow designs, and the circular shawls with sleeves - all very unusual and interesting. I'm in Virginia where people are very conservative. We also have a prayer shawl ministry at church, and people are so touched to receive them.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

I think ladies do not wear shawls because they do not have any. I love mine. one or the other is my constant companion when I go out shopping in the winter. They are easier to get on and off than a sweater or a coat. Made of animal fiber they are as warm also. I am older and my shoulders do not rotate as easily as they use to and the shawl is just the ticket.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

My 6'3", 260#, late 30's son requested I knit him a shawl ... to wear indoors in winter. I gave him the huge version of the Truly Tasha Tudor Shawl that I'd made for myself ... from red-white-green 'Christmas' yarn. He likes it.


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

I have noticed that many women wear interesting knitted scarves when they fly.


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Nanciann, very nice shawl. You made something truly beautiful.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I live in the mid-west and as far as I know people in the middle class at least don't seem to wear shawl's. Am I wrong?
> I think that they are beautiful but I don't know if I would make one that I would wear it out in public.
> I guess I could try to start a trend, but I think I am to old for that.


I live in Georgia and wear shawls a lot in the cooler weather. I would wear them all year but it's just too hot here in the summer. I love shawls and really at my age - 67 - don't care if other people wear them or not.


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

I do knit shawls, but they're for prayer shawls for shut-ins or people in hospital. I also make baby blankets to be taken to the babies in hospital (either newborn or ill). People respond very appreciatively.


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

cevers said:


> I have noticed that many women wear interesting knitted scarves when they fly.


How many flying women have you seen? lol I pictured women on brooms when I first read this. With shawls, of course.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

o.K. how is a shawl pin different than any other pin or broach? If I went to buy one,how would I know which pinS are shawl pins and which are not?


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I see people wear all kinds of stuff. Old, new, out there--it doesn't matter. I would make and wear what I wanted and others can do as they wish. It is my body and my sense of comfort that I dress for--not others!


Well said and I soooo agree!


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

LilgirlCA said:


> Mary JB said:
> 
> 
> > I knew it! I think it is either to warm or to cold to wear them in Michigan.
> ...


Many musicians who go onto a hot stage, will wear sleeves dresses/tops for the stage; however, when off stage and it's winter or the a/c is one, they slip an elegant shawl on to compliment the outfit. Again, I have seen classy ladies wearing a think wool shawl as a coat (they throw the end over the opposite shoulder), place a holder or clip to keep it in place, and elegance with a flair is born! They even seem to walk gracefully.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

I made a shawl for my daughter - triangle shaped - out of 100% cotton in a large lace pattern for her to tie around her waist to wear with her bathing suit. She loves it.


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Dowager said:


> o.K. how is a shawl pin different than any other pin or broach? If I went to buy one,how would I know which pinS are shawl pins and which are not?


A shawl pin can be lots of things. People use chop sticks, or round pieces of wood or other material with a wooden or metal "pin" that goes through the shawl to hold it on. I've seen some beautiful wire pins. I've used short knitting needles and pencils. Regular pin backs on brooches get stuck in the yarn for me.


----------



## 12773 (Mar 21, 2011)

I posted this question on another knitting forum and not many responded with a "yes" as to whether or not they wear shawls.Of course in Kansas we are just coming off of 50+ days of over 100 heat, but really one could use one when in over-cooled restaurants. Seriously I don't think I've ever seen anyone wear one except to show off their own handiwork but never as a real wrap.


----------



## spinthyme (Sep 1, 2011)

I definitely agree with EireGrace. If you like shawls and want to wear them, don't worry if others are or are not wearing them.

The point is YOU like it enough to wear it.

I live in a very small rural community of about 1100 people and I wear my lace shawls when I go into town in summer and fall mornings or evenings when it is cool, as an accent over my winter coat, around the house or in the office where I know it will be pretty cool with the air conditioner blowing.

I've never seen anybody in town wear a shawl and I'm no spring chicken. :lol:

Start a trend... and don't worry if no one else follows. It's really all about YOUR style... not someone else's idea of fashion. I remember something I learned long ago when I was in a high school Home EC class (yes, long ago!). "Fashion is what looks good on YOU." I often try to remember that myself. ;-)

Michele


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I knew it! I think it is either to warm or to cold to wear them in Michigan.
> After my first post, I recalled that my Mom had one that she wore to church that my Grandma made.
> Thanks for the response.
> How about out west and in New England? Do you find people wearing shawl's.
> ...


Try making them with a chunky or bulky weight yarn. That may be warm enough for in the fall and spring before it gets to hot or cold. I want to make a shawl for myself, but, finding the time is a bit hard with a birthday coming up (granddaughters first, making her a dress) and a friend in OK wanting a blanket. I have yet to make anything for myself. Been about a year 
:lol: Good luck. I would start a trend (age is not really a factor). Keep happily knitting.


----------



## lgalante (Aug 6, 2011)

Wear anything you want to with pride. If you like something, who cares what anyone else thinks... Start a trend in your area. Can you tell I am a child (60 y/o) of the 60's?


----------



## Jeanne Beth (Sep 5, 2011)

I am from the far west, the Oregon coast. I wear shawls all the time. I am usually cold, and they are just enough to make me feel comfortable. I get tons of compliments on my shawls from men and women alike. Not a lot of other people wear them, but that's okay. I don't want to look like everyone else.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

There are really two different shawl shapes: a triangle or oval shape vs the long straight version. I my humble opinion, the latter is more versatile because it can be thrown over a shoulder or carried on the arms. It can be a coat or a decoration for an outfit. I have even worn it over my warm wool coat for added warmth.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm a born and bred Midwesterner (Minnesota, Illinois). I'm 62 and have what some would call some hippie in my past. One of my favorite things about getting older is that I really don't care what anyone thinks about what I wear. So go ahead, start your own trend!

I wear shawls for warmth under or over a winter coat. A shawl fills in the neck of a coat well and on really cold days it's nice to have another layer over my shoulders. I also use them indoors, especially for times when I'm sitting still. All winter long, it's cold and drafty around the edges and windows of our house. In summer they're handy whenever you'd want a light sweater--evenings, in over-air-conditioned buildings--and they're more elegant than a cardigan. I knit prayer shawls for people I know undergoing chemotherapy. In that case it's a virtual hug as much as for actual warmth, although chemo throws all your systems off and sometimes a warm layer is appreciated.


----------



## annabell (Jun 21, 2011)

I have several that I've made and I wear them, although I gave away the ones I had in Michigan - just too warm for Louisiana. I have a light one that I use if I get up during the night for a trip to the bathroom because it's easier to put over my shoulders [I sleep nude] than a housecoat - and in case anyone is interested - I needed a new one when living in Michigan - and no-one knew what a housecoat was!


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

I have done myself the same question that have taken 12 pages of discussion here: TO WEAR OR NOT TO WEAR IT?
I do not care whatever other people thinks of wearing or not, but what I believe, myself, that is not easy to wear a shawl with any garment, they are kind of slippery (sometimes you even don't notice and lose it) and that is why I prefer to wear a sweater, including formal occasions.
I have made lots of shawls I think they are beautiful and fun to make, but I use them not frequently.


----------



## organdywings (May 30, 2011)

I've always been one to march to my own drummer. Forget what other peolpe wear. If you like the beauty of a shawl and the colors... wear it!!! Life is too short to not enjoy something so beautiful just because no one else in your area wears them. Maybe they're not as lucky as you are to be able to knit or crochet something so gorgeous!


----------



## Proartist (May 27, 2011)

Check out some of the shawls I knit this summer!
http://stitchingcreationsandcommunity.blogspot.com


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

I think you can wear a shawl in the Midwest. How about when you get dressed in wedding finery and have a sleeveless formal dress, wouldn't a shawl help solve the problem of chilly arms? When I was growing up in the 70's, we always brought a shawl along to have on hand for our proms and dances. That was in the Midwest and in the summer. There is winter weight shawls you could wear over your coat for a splash of fashion and color, and then use it indoors if you are chilled. I used to keep one draped on my desk at work, and used it if I got chilled during the day. With the beautiful yarns of today you can have a lightweight, but warm piece, that makes you feel as cozy as if you were wrapped in your favorite blanket. I also love the look of shawls with casual attire like blue jeans. 
I now live in AZ and use my shawls during the cooler fall and winter nights, they are just enough to keep me warm as I sit on my patio and watch the sunset! Can you tell that I love shawls?


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I now live in Arizona but before we retired we lived in Illinois. I have used ponchos in the midwest but also a shawl or two. Here in AZ I have dozens of shawls and wear them everywhere, especially to church and restaurants. Air conditioning around town is always on extra high. But I use the shawls all year round with jeans or all dressed up. Oh yes, and I am 79 years old.


That's absolutely gorgeous. You are so talented.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I knit one for my DIL. Come to think of it, I never see her wear it. I must ask her (?)


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Kathie said:
> 
> 
> > Mary JB said:
> ...


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

Ponchos are "in" this year, so why not shawls?


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I live in Wisconsin and I see woman wearing shawls at church and at public functions.


----------



## spinthyme (Sep 1, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I now live in Arizona but before we retired we lived in Illinois. I have used ponchos in the midwest but also a shawl or two. Here in AZ I have dozens of shawls and wear them everywhere, especially to church and restaurants. Air conditioning around town is always on extra high. But I use the shawls all year round with jeans or all dressed up. Oh yes, and I am 79 years old.


You've show off your beautiful Haruni Shawl very nicely. I've made that pattern before and love it so much I'm going to make it again as soon as I finish DH's birthday present (due by the 19th).

Beautiful work!


----------



## bonbonsmith (Sep 3, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> I wear them all the time. I am 58 (on friday) and have worn them from my "hippie" days. Now they are made with nicer yarns and the colors are not too loud. I always have someone ask me to make one for them when they see me in mine, or ask me where I bought it.


you should show us a pic of your creation. I would love to see it. 
And, I live in the NW and love shawls. Of course, I am old and a church goer. lol.


----------



## bonbonsmith (Sep 3, 2011)

Jeanne Beth said:


> I am from the far west, the Oregon coast. I wear shawls all the time. I am usually cold, and they are just enough to make me feel comfortable. I get tons of compliments on my shawls from men and women alike. Not a lot of other people wear them, but that's okay. I don't want to look like everyone else.


like your response. We don't need to be like everyone else, that is true. I also am in Oregon, not the coast, but I wear one when ever I need one. Our church loves air conditioning, it seems and I am too cold. So, wear my shawl or wrap. :lol:


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

middle class? Then who does wear them where you are? 

I live in east Texas, where the weather is hot and humid in summer and in the 20's to 60's in the winter. I wear one all the time. I keep one in each of our vehicles. Sometimes it's too cold in a restaurant and the shawl comes in very handy. I wear one to the supermarket and have been asked where did I get it. I've knitted over 200 shawls and have given them as gifts. I know many wear them to church. My daughter is in Michigan and she keeps one in her desk and uses it. She also keeps one in the car. Several gals in her office requested one and I have obliged. 

I've worn them in Arizona, where I lived for 20 years and in NY, my home state. I've sent some to some gals in North Dakota who appreciate them and I just don't understand that the in the midwest they aren't popular as well. ~scratches my head~


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

I'm 60 and recently started wearing a shawl. I've had loads of compliments but if I hadn't it wouldn't stop me wearing it because I like it and I like wearing it and that's all the matters. You wear your shawl and and be proud.
Jan


----------



## glassgoddess (Feb 21, 2011)

wefarmasmidgen said:


> Kathie
> 
> Guess you live on the "wrong" side of WI. Our southwest WI spinning group has about 20 members and most of us wear shawls at least once in a while during the "between" seasons or inside in the winter when a little shoulder warmth is needed.


In Lake Geneva you don't see them often but they are great for those warm days/cooler nights out.

I have triangle shawls and they stay on pretty nicely. They aren't the lacey dressy kind, but a nice double crochet solid pattern. No cumbersome sleeves so i can knit or use the computer, but my back and shoulders are warm. I'm wearing one now!

Try a heavier one on top of your coat, it will keep those nasty winter winds from cutting through and show off your artistry. You see old pictures of women wearing them on top of a coat, and now I know why.


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, I am a Londoner/Minneapolisite (??) and I have theose annoying hot flashes. Shawls are great cus they are easy to toss off when I get hot and east to put back on when I am normal--or as normal as I ever am. I have a hard time wearing sweaters as I am an itchy bug and my hot flashes make it even worse, so I am all for shawls!!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

the trend will be set this year for all of us shawlies. Noticed shawls, shrugs, lace sweaters in the department stores this fall. Saw them in Macys. So lets get on with the YEAR OF THE SHAWL. Currently I am working on a big shrug. It will keep me warm in the house this winter. Love to wear lighter shawls traveling.


----------



## Cathiejo (Apr 4, 2011)

I live in AZ, my husband likes the AC on full blast in the Truck,and I am always cold, so in take a shawl with me in the truck, the movies and to restaurants. I never leave home without one.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> > patocenizo said:
> ...


 I did download it. Thanks again


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just finished going thru some back issues of Interweave. It was an interesting walk down memory lane for knitwear. Did not see that many shawls/scarves like 10 yrs ago, but today, no magazine or online yarn company is without featured scarves, shawls and shruggies. For myself, I would wear a scarf or shawl with sweats and think nothing of it. Actually, I did last year when in NYC and the weather turned nasty. My daughter gave me a plain, fine fabriced, wide scarf/shawl to wear for extra protection over the sports clothes I had on. It felt good wearing it.


----------



## junellen (Jun 18, 2011)

go to annies attic.com and look up shawl pins and you will see some examples.


----------



## roseanne (Apr 3, 2011)

i'm from new england. I live in mass and family in new hampshire. We use for warmth in winter and for evening wear when light covering needed. Also, take a look on colleges/campuses- shawls/capes/ponchos never seem to disappear. Jessica-jean: what you describe to me is shabby chic and I favor the look. rose


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

spinthyme said:


> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> > I now live in Arizona but before we retired we lived in Illinois. I have used ponchos in the midwest but also a shawl or two. Here in AZ I have dozens of shawls and wear them everywhere, especially to church and restaurants. Air conditioning around town is always on extra high. But I use the shawls all year round with jeans or all dressed up. Oh yes, and I am 79 years old.
> ...


Can anyone tell me what the finished size of this shawl is? Would love to make it, but am a plus size, and don't want to make it if it turns out too small to drape well...
Results, anyone?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SassyBB (May 8, 2011)

I live in NJ and love shawls for both summer and winter. They are are so much more "snuggly" than a sweater. You can wrap them closer around your arms when chilly and loosen them up if warm. My oldest one is one my mom crocheted in the 70's and people comment on it all the time. Wrapping up in a cozy shawl is like wrapping up in your favorite blanket only you can do it in public without a lot of raised eyebrows


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Kathie said:
> 
> 
> > Mary JB said:
> ...


Jessica-Jean, you tell 'em gal. You call them like you see them and I like that. I do the same and people take offense. I am too old to mold my life to other people's thoughts. I enjoy your comments be they on knitting or life. Keep it up!!!


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

SassyBB said:


> I live in NJ and love shawls for both summer and winter. They are are so much more "snuggly" than a sweater. You can wrap them closer around your arms when chilly and loosen them up if warm. My oldest one is one my mom crocheted in the 70's and people comment on it all the time. Wrapping up in a cozy shawl is like wrapping up in your favorite blanket only you can do it in public without a lot of raised eyebrows


Adult Blankie! Never thought of that.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I knit Prayer Shawls for our Churchs Prayer Shawl Ministry. They in turn are donated to the VNA Hospice program at a large hospital in Allentown, PA. They are also given to folks in church that are going into the hospital for surgery. I myself have one shawl and use it occasionally at home.
DotS


----------



## lgalante (Aug 6, 2011)

I am also from New England and our evenings can be cool. So, why not be "cool" and wear a shawl. Some restaurants are so cold and a shawl is the perfect thing...


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Kathie said:
> 
> 
> > Mary JB said:
> ...


My friend crocheted one for me last year and I used it all winter in the evening while I watched television. With jeans and a sweatshirt plus the shawl I was nice and toasty.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

jltrask said:


> Nanciann, very nice shawl. You made something truly beautiful.


Thank you I appreciate your comments.


----------



## esmeralda (Aug 15, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I now live in Arizona but before we retired we lived in Illinois. I have used ponchos in the midwest but also a shawl or two. Here in AZ I have dozens of shawls and wear them everywhere, especially to church and restaurants. Air conditioning around town is always on extra high. But I use the shawls all year round with jeans or all dressed up. Oh yes, and I am 79 years old.


I picked that shawl pattern off the internet recently & it was already on my 'to do' list. Your picture shows it off even better & has bumped it up my list. These Faroese shawls sit beautifully on the shoulders


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

I live in Virginia and don't see a lot of people wearing shawls out of the house here either. I don't think shawls lend themselves to using your hands in any kind of useful way, do they? What I do see a lot is long fairly wide lacy scarves doubled over and put through the fold. Then when you get inside and sit down under a cold draft, you can use it like a shawl. I have lots of shawls of various weights that I use when I am sitting still. Before I retired, I had to have one at work in the summer because the AC poured cold air down my neck.
Now that I'm not sitting at a desk anymore, I prefer short ponchos/wide collars, I don't know which to call them, I just made it up for what I needed. Every time I wear one, people want to know where I got it. I'm embarrased at how easy they are to make, but they do the job and are out of the way.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I live on the west coast and have started wearing shawls again after many years of not doing so. Back in the 60's "stoles" were the thing and I made several. Now I make triangular shawls. They are especially good on cruise ships. I find the public rooms and dining rooms cold from air conditioning on ships and shawls are the answer.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

While on the subject of shawls. Has anyone made a Faroese one? I haven't yet but am intrigued. They look as though they would fit the shoulders nicely.


----------



## Dknitter (Apr 3, 2011)

I live in San Antonio...I love shawls and have knit several. Its has been over 100 for almost 60 days and I wore one to the movie 2 nights ago. Our church is always cold when I wear one there always get lots of compliments. If it makes you happy you will look great in it.!


----------



## Dknitter (Apr 3, 2011)

I live in San Antonio...I love shawls and have knit several. Its has been over 100 for almost 60 days and I wore one to the movie 2 nights ago. Our church is always cold when I wear one there always get lots of compliments. If it makes you happy you will look great in it.!


----------



## esmeralda (Aug 15, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> While on the subject of shawls. Has anyone made a Faroese one? I haven't yet but am intrigued. They look as though they would fit the shoulders nicely.


Yes and love mine. Knitted in garter stitch with lace bands parallel to bottom edges (triangular) plus matching strip up centre back. There is a traditional deep fringe (thickish Mills & Boon was perfect for winding on to for 14-15" strands) and shaping over shoulder area.


----------



## esmeralda (Aug 15, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> While on the subject of shawls. Has anyone made a Faroese one? I haven't yet but am intrigued. They look as though they would fit the shoulders nicely.


Yes and love mine. Knitted in garter stitch with lace bands parallel to bottom edges (triangular) plus matching strip up centre back. There is a traditional deep fringe (thickish Mills & Boon was perfect for winding on to for 14-15" strands) and shaping over shoulder area. xxx


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

When I first learned how to crochet one of the first thing my bestfriend's aunt taught me how to crochet was a half granny square shawl & I think after I finish the baby afghan that I am working on I may try to see if I can remember how to crochet one again.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

*laughs* Treasure, in some areas of the Midwest, particularly the small towns, folks are way behind the times when it comes to fashion in everything from clothes to furniture to hair styles to you-name it! You can drive just a few miles away from these towns to a bigger City and find a whole different atmosphere. I haven't seen anyone in our town wearing a shawl, but when I get far enough down my list of projects to make one, I will, and will wear it joyfully, for the stares if nothing else! *CHUCKLE*

Come to think of it, I don't think I have seen shawls being worn on my extremely rare trips to the nearest big city, either but I did see a few really gorgeous sweaters being worn. Of course it is hard to judge just from being in a couple of grocery stores and a big hardware outlet or two!And then we have had an unusually hot summer here this year.


----------



## Shargeo (Feb 22, 2011)

I have made a couple of shawls and wore them this summer when going indoors protecting me from some of the air-conditioning. It takes the chill off and even wore one just the other day sitting outside at lunch to protect from the sun. it always feels lovely. 
The one i just wore is made of DK Swish washable in Delft heather color which goes with jeans or anything muted blue or khaki. Love them. I live in Ashburn, Virginia and it is hot and humid all summer. It was a lovely day, however after hurricane Irene which seemed to take away the humidity for a week. Shari


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

In Florida when it is hot outside a shawl is nice to throw over your sholders when you go inside where it is airconditioned.


----------



## ggskatemom (Mar 15, 2011)

I just received a shawl course for $30 from craftsy or sweater babe. You buy the course and keep it forever. I think I will take it. also you can take other courses I am interested in fitting a sweater, check it out, not bad for the price. Hopes this helps anyone who wants to be adventerous.


----------



## ajay (Mar 8, 2011)

I am in the process of knitting a shawl now. I wanted something to wear to church, sometimes it is a little chilly, I don't want to wear a coat, just something to keep shoulders warm.
Raverly has some beautiful shawls, from easy to very experienced. That is where I got the pattern I am working on now.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

I love shawls! Have several my Mother made and handed down to me. When I worked I would wear one over a simple dress then belt over the shawl. Was an inexpensive way to change your look.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

I love shawls especially the ones handed down to me by my Mother. When I worked I'd wear a shawl over a simple dress then belt. It's an easy, inexpensive way to change your 'look'.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> While on the subject of shawls. Has anyone made a Faroese one? I haven't yet but am intrigued. They look as though they would fit the shoulders nicely.


Yes, they _do_ stay put. That's because they have shoulder shaping similar to a sweater.

For the properties of staying on, I prefer the Faroese, circular (made more than a full circle), and similar patterns. I still have and wear my triangular ones, but the _need_ something to hold them closed.


----------



## ggskatemom (Mar 15, 2011)

shawls are beautiful and some of the lace patterns are exquisite. Sometimes something old becomes something new, the fashion world goes round and round. Look now we use to peg our pants to make them skin tight now they are skinny jeans. I want to make shawls that I can wear as a scarf and then move it to my shoulders if I get cold. I did sign up with craftsy for the shawl course can't wait to get started. These shawls will be Xmas gifts.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Ok Ladies, Thanks for all the response to my inquiry. I have made my decision. I am going to make a shawl.
Now the question is this. I need a large one as I am a 2X size person. I would need one of ample size and I don't do a lot of lace knitting. I think that I would like it on the warmer side as I might just land up wearing it around the house but maybe out on a cool evening. Thanks for any suggestions you might have


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My 6'3", 260#, late 30's son requested I knit him a shawl ... to wear indoors in winter. I gave him the huge version of the Truly Tasha Tudor Shawl that I'd made for myself ... from red-white-green 'Christmas' yarn. He likes it.


Where did you get the pattern? I love anything Tasha Tudor, and was sad when she passed away.


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh, to be 2X again! lol Just make it a bit longer. You can test the length as you go if you make a simple rectangular one, my favorite. 


Mary JB said:


> Ok Ladies, Thanks for all the response to my inquiry. I have made my decision. I am going to make a shawl.
> Now the question is this. I need a large one as I am a 2X size person. I would need one of ample size and I don't do a lot of lace knitting. I think that I would like it on the warmer side as I might just land up wearing it around the house but maybe out on a cool evening. Thanks for any suggestions you might have


----------



## ggskatemom (Mar 15, 2011)

Try the craftsy course on lace shawls, she will teach you all the correct stitches and pattern reading etc. I just started. You can talk to the teacher or students and video any section you may want in your library. It is $30 and you keep it forever.


----------



## barbarry (May 4, 2011)

I work part time in an upscale women's clothing store in Seacoast NH, and shawls are a very good seller. Frequently sold as an accent to an outfit but also for warmth in summer AC or a chilly evening. I have anchored one down with a decorative pin on the shoulder. We also sell tons of scarves for accent pieces.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I have only read the first page so far and I do want to put my 2 cents in after I've read through all of the pages. But I had to jump in here because Jessica-Jean often makes me laugh out loud and she did it again - Wearing shawls since your 20's and riding your bike to town at 65 makes you a hippy sister! Welcome to the club- we would be honored to have you! Still Smiling - Sandi


Jessica-Jean said:


> I wear a shawl whenever I can and have been doing so since my 20's. I'm 65, live in Montreal, ride a bicycle to get around town, never made it to being a hippy.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

littleladybug said:


> Where did you get the pattern? I love anything Tasha Tudor, and was sad when she passed away.


http://www.woolywest.com/Pages-Notebook/notebook_shawl.html

Use any size yarn and needles you like with that yarn. I've done many and they always turn out lovely, squooshy, and warm, even in baby yarn.


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> littleladybug said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get the pattern? I love anything Tasha Tudor, and was sad when she passed away.
> ...


Thank you for the link.


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> Ok Ladies, Thanks for all the response to my inquiry. I have made my decision. I am going to make a shawl.
> Now the question is this. I need a large one as I am a 2X size person. I would need one of ample size and I don't do a lot of lace knitting. I think that I would like it on the warmer side as I might just land up wearing it around the house but maybe out on a cool evening. Thanks for any suggestions you might have


I'm working on one now..really easy...pattern from Prayer Shawl ...cast on 62 stitches and garter stitch until measures
60 inces long...(or however long YOU want it to be) Using
Homespun, but any bulky yarn will do...the trick to Homespun is slippery needles and no less than size 11 to size 15 needles (circular) It's gorgeous so far! I'm sure there are a bazillion patterns out there, but I wanted this one for warmth and it is warm...can't wait to get it finished.
God bless...have a great weekend! (PS calls for 5 skeins of yarn)


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> Ok Ladies, Thanks for all the response to my inquiry. I have made my decision. I am going to make a shawl.
> Now the question is this. I need a large one as I am a 2X size person. I would need one of ample size and I don't do a lot of lace knitting. I think that I would like it on the warmer side as I might just land up wearing it around the house but maybe out on a cool evening. Thanks for any suggestions you might have


I think you will love a shawl - and it will probably be the first of many. I live in Arizona and in the summertime everyplace from my house, truck, and the grocery store are air conditioned to the max - my shawl solves that problem. I use it as a blanket in my recliner to cover up my legs when I've had shorts on and the a/c is blasting- our elevation in Kingman means that in the winter we get snow once in a while and I throw on my shawl to go out and take pictures to send to my kids in Southern Cal!
I made a shawl for my 30 something single daughter last Christmas who lives at the beach. It is usually on the back of her couch and she said when she first got it - the first thing anybody did when they walked in was wrap themselves up in it
before they sat down! She calls it her big hug. I used Homespun...that is a whole new thread...and Lion Brands "Honest Warmth" knit shawl pattern. It is lovely made in one of the painterly striping colors. I used about 2 and 1/2 skeins (it is knit from the point to the neck so you can make it as large as you want.) and it is wonderful. Make sure to post a picture when you are done!! Happy Knitting! - Sandi


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> littleladybug said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get the pattern? I love anything Tasha Tudor, and was sad when she passed away.
> ...


GORGEOUS PATTERN!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> Ok Ladies, Thanks for all the response to my inquiry. I have made my decision. I am going to make a shawl.
> Now the question is this. I need a large one as I am a 2X size person. I would need one of ample size and I don't do a lot of lace knitting. I think that I would like it on the warmer side as I might just land up wearing it around the house but maybe out on a cool evening. Thanks for any suggestions you might have


I just checked Lion Brand's site and here is the link to the pattern I like

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/81046AD.html?noImages=
It has been rated 4.9 out of 5 with 29 reviews.... pretty impressive. Be sure and give it a look. You can join Lion Brand if you need to, it's free and they have tons of free patterns.
Keep us posted on what you decide to make! - Sandi


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

EileenED said:


> You are never too old !


never ever ever too old!!!!!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My 6'3", 260#, late 30's son requested I knit him a shawl ... to wear indoors in winter. I gave him the huge version of the Truly Tasha Tudor Shawl that I'd made for myself ... from red-white-green 'Christmas' yarn. He likes it.


I love that. My 33 year old son lives in my basement and he asked me to make a blanket to wrap up in so I made him a wrap in chenille and he loves it. Next on the list is double soled slippers - I have some chenille left... :lol: I actually bought the thermal shoe liners and will be crocheting the slippers around those but I think chenille is too slippery so he gets worsted. :lol:


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

jltrask said:


> cevers said:
> 
> 
> > I have noticed that many women wear interesting knitted scarves when they fly.
> ...


me too...too funny


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

This is the one I am trying to get up the nerve to make for myself.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/holden-shawlette

Aside from Jessica-Jean, I think those of us in the South are more inclined to try new clothing items and dress less conservatively. Being so warm, sweats are a bit much except for the coldest months so a shawl is just right for chilly times.

I live in the midwest for five years once and agree that they are less adventurous with items of dress.

But it is up to those of us who create these things to convince others of their place in all our wardrobes.

A shawl is just a beautiful and graceful way to add color and they are so comforting! People need a little variety in their lives and in their wardrobes.

Nothing prettier than a lacy shawl, in my humble opinion.


----------



## lgalante (Aug 6, 2011)

That is a beautiful pattern.. Please, make it and post a picture.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I live in the mid-west and as far as I know people in the middle class at least don't seem to wear shawl's. Am I wrong?
> I think that they are beautiful but I don't know if I would make one that I would wear it out in public.
> I guess I could try to start a trend, but I think I am to old for that.


I'm middle class & I have started making them this year.But U R right-- I don't see too many wearing them, But I am rural & we seem to have no Spring anymore & very humid Hot summers with freeze your booty off Winters in Ohio.

All started with the prayer shawl craze.

I have many patterns , just hope to get most of them done.. my favorite is the lace--like feather & fan
patty


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

edgemanak said:


> This is the one I am trying to get up the nerve to make for myself.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/holden-shawlette
> 
> ...


Yes I have printed this one off also for a future project.
Probably a long winter knitting session.
It is lovely.
I do not read charts & a lot seem to be just charts w/ no written pattern.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I am allergic to wool. I don't want to use "the bad polyester colors". I do use acrylic, and acrylic does not look elegant. Suggestions? Carolyn


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pattycake61 said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/holden-shawlette
> 
> Yes I have printed this one off also for a future project.
> Probably a long winter knitting session.
> ...


You will never learn any younger how to read a chart. I can guarantee you that trying to keep your place in a written lace pattern is close to impossible. It's also a good way to drive yourself (and everyone around you!) completely bonkers!

Before I ever saw a knitting chart, I'd been making my own from the written patterns - using graph paper leftover from student days and colored pencils borrowed from my kids' school bags.

So, here's a link to a google page full of how-to-read-a-knitting-chart links. Some are videos, though I haven't looked at them.

http://www.google.ca/#hl=en&sugexp=tsh&cp=15&gs_id=1k&xhr=t&q=how+to+read+a+knitting+chart&pf=p&sclient=psy&site=&source=hp&pbx=1&oq=how+to+read+a+k&aq=0&aqi=g2g-s1g2&aql=f&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=5fd9666e8e65fddc&biw=1152&bih=582


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> I am allergic to wool. I don't want to use "the bad polyester colors". I do use acrylic, and acrylic does not look elegant. Suggestions? Carolyn


Try some of the soft acrylic or other fiber sock yarns or cotton. I've made a couple lovely scarves with crochet cotton, sometimes using 3 strands together. Silk or corn fiber. I don't think I have a wool allergy, but even a little makes me itch, especially on my neck. I have used alpaca with no problem, though. Have you tried it? When you've made your decision, let us know - and show us how it comes out.


----------



## glassgoddess (Feb 21, 2011)

I actually bought the thermal shoe liners and will be crocheting the slippers around those but I think chenille is too slippery so he gets worsted. :lol:[/quote]

Don't forget, you can put dots or strips of "puffy paint" on the bottom of slippers so they don't slip.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I live in the mid-west and as far as I know people in the middle class at least don't seem to wear shawl's. Am I wrong?
> I think that they are beautiful but I don't know if I would make one that I would wear it out in public.
> I guess I could try to start a trend, but I think I am to old for that.


I'm from Chicago originally, and we only wore shawls in a movie theater or restaurant in the summer from the air conditioning, or over a semi-formal dress as a modesty wrap... I agree that winters were much too cold for a shawl, but I did wear a heavier type poncho, and even had a rain poncho. However I live in Las Vegas now, and I continue to wear my shawls in summer at the movies/restaurants and for dress, but as a light wrap in the daytime when the weather is mild in winter. I think they are stylish w/ jeans, turtleneck or white blouse and jeans w/ a pair of boots.


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

I wear shawls in CA. I like to have one for cold air conditioning in church, for instance. i have woven and knit ones and love my wrap tie Danish knit ones that tie around the waist.
Laurelk in S.CA


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> pattycake61 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/holden-shawlette
> ...


Oh Jessica Jean, this is so funny - I have been doing exactly the opposite because I prefer the written patterns and I use the magnetic stand and move the ruler down line by line. Whatever works for a person I guess is the right way for her or him.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Here in the mid Atlantic states we wear shawls and ponchos. I don't think it is a sign of a social class but a matter of comfort.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Someone from this site made the Lion Brand "Free Knitting Pattern LO363. I can't seem to find the past site when this was on. There are alot free shawls patterns on the Lion Brand web site and they are easy shawls to make.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Here is the link to the site with the pattern and instructions:

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0363.html?noImages=


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

roseanne said:


> i'm from new england. I live in mass and family in new hampshire. We use for warmth in winter and for evening wear when light covering needed. Also, take a look on colleges/campuses- shawls/capes/ponchos never seem to disappear. Jessica-jean: what you describe to me is shabby chic and I favor the look. rose


You are from Pembroke Ma. I lived in Halifax, Ma and my sister-in-law still lives there in the Halifax Mobile Home Park.


----------



## lomarangely (Mar 5, 2011)

I think it is a good idea to have different kinds of shawls. I have heavy ones for sitting around the house. I have wraps that work for 3 seasons in the evening, some fancy for going out, some to wear with jeans. Narrow shawls can transform to scarves to wear with sweaters or coats. It's also too hot or too cold here in KY, but I love my shawls and scarves and find that they transform any outfit.


----------



## cappuccino42 (Aug 29, 2011)

I am in Queensland, Australia supposedly the land of sunshine. I am about to embark on some lacey shawl knitting. I want one and I am making mother one for Christmas I think. I can't say that I have seen other people wearing them but that doesn't bother me much. I think mum could use one and I would like to wear one. So I say go for it if you like it. Maybe you will start the trend and maybe not. At least you will have something you wear that makes you feel kind of luxurious and glam.


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

great to wrap up in the movies, where the air conditioning is frequently too high.
I wore mine to a talk by the Dali Lama, which was in a stadium and so many people touched my shawl and said I was so blessed to have it.
A grandchild will cuddle close to you in it.
It's good in the car.
Really, if it is a good size, and in a lightweight wool, you will cherish it and receive so many compliments. My 12 yr old adopted daughter loves it in the movies and sometimes wears it on walks. I am 69, but have worn mine for 20 years. Go ahead, you'll be happy you did. Even if it's just to walk the dog or go to the mailbox. I used a sport weight wool from Bartlett. I bought a 1 pound cone and still had enough left for fingerless gloves. I like the shapes that do not come to a point, but sort of rounded in the back, with wings at the sides so I can wrap it around me. I live in Florida, but carry it in the trunck of my car for use in air-conditioning, or in the winter when the temp "dips" into the 50's.


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 5, 2011)

I am making this shawl for my 21 year old niece:
http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/scarves/kidm-alyssum-shawl.html

I let her pick the pattern to make sure it was something she'd like and use. I'm making it in Vanilla Dream kid merino.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Spellcheck said:


> I am making this shawl for my 21 year old niece:
> http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/scarves/kidm-alyssum-shawl.html
> 
> I let her pick the pattern to make sure it was something she'd like and use. I'm making it in Vanilla Dream kid merino.


That is so pretty. I am sure she will love it. What a nice Aunt you are.


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

I have knitted about 15 shawls for myself and gifts and love it. I wear a shawl just about everyday b/c I am always cold here in Florida. I do see many ladies wearing their shawls here. Am always searching for different and interesting shawl pattern here in KP.


----------



## Schubie76 (May 15, 2011)

I live in NW Wisconsin and I love wearing shawls! I made one from Noro sock yarn last year to wear for a wedding. I have a black alpaca one that I take to the theater because I never know how cold the air conditioning will be. One of our knitting group members made a beautiful white shawl for her daughter to wear on her wedding day this past May - it was sunny but cool. I think shawls are much easier to slip on than a cardigan.


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I live in the mid-west and as far as I know people in the middle class at least don't seem to wear shawl's. Am I wrong?
> I think that they are beautiful but I don't know if I would make one that I would wear it out in public.
> I guess I could try to start a trend, but I think I am to old for that.


 I'm in Nebraska and made 2 knitted shawls this past winter--one for my friend and one for me. She works in a bank in Omaha and wants another one. I wore mine to Church--meetings and social get togethers. It 's like a light coat-I'm starting on a red mohair one for this winter. I'm a grandmother and I think you should wear a shawl.


----------



## Peggi (Aug 17, 2011)

You are never too old, in fact one of the many great things with experience is knowing that you can do what you want. I hope you make a shawl and wear it, you may be surprised at the response.


----------



## olive from idaho (Jul 2, 2011)

i was born and raised in indiana .i have a shaw a dear friend crocheted for me.yes i wear it at church,if i get warm i take it off.a/c chills me.i am 51 and i just want to be warm.we use lap blankets too.sometimes i welcome the hot flash,then i am warm for a few minutes.i do not care about fashion just comfort.


----------



## westmount 80 (Aug 8, 2011)

I made a prayer shawl, and now am making another. It's pretty warm, so next one will have to be a lighter weight wool. I place a prayer on top typed on colored card paper, then placed in a white box. I give it to our pastor who will find someone who will enjoy it.


----------



## Jantone (May 11, 2011)

In our London stores there are now lots of capes, shawls etc. all in lovely colours. Some go over the head and lots just wrap around and fall like the waterfall cardigans which are fashionable at the moment. Doesn't matter what age you are they are nice to add a statement or just put round when knitting. I hope I'm not too old at 84 to wear one??? Just love knitting and knitting paradise.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I live in the mid-west and as far as I know people in the middle class at least don't seem to wear shawl's. Am I wrong?
> I think that they are beautiful but I don't know if I would make one that I would wear it out in public.
> I guess I could try to start a trend, but I think I am to old for that.


You know, I really never thought about that, though I'm self-conscious about many other things! I've worn shawls for years and always get compliments on them. Don't see too many others wearing them, but certainly some. I view them as interchangeable with cardigans but easier to put on and take off, and yes, a bit more glamourous. Channeling my inner gypsy, maybe ;-)
But seriously, make one in a color you'd normally wear (so perhaps not flaming orange with fuchsia fringe) and then relax and enjoy it. A wise friend once told me "You wouldn't worry nearly so much what people think about you if you realized how seldom they do." When it comes to a lovely shawl, I'm willing to bet the only thing they'll be thinking is how much they wish they had one, too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> make one in a color you'd normally wear (so perhaps not flaming orange with fuchsia fringe)


You named _exactly_ the colours I'd like to use in my next one! I still have a bin full of 'safety orange'; I just need to find a compatible fuchsia. It won't be fringed; I detest fringe. It'll be for a generous border, when I find it.


----------



## Pat B (Jun 10, 2011)

I live in Michigan. In my knitting groups, shawls are the rage! They are flying off the needles. I'm sure we will be starting a trend. Shawlettes may be more practical. They look beautiful with anything and can be worn under our winter coats.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > make one in a color you'd normally wear (so perhaps not flaming orange with fuchsia fringe)
> ...


You go, girl! Be sure to post a picture when it's done! :thumbup:


----------



## cornelianne (Jul 1, 2011)

I live in Colorado , I knit at least one shawl a season and use them to church on Sundays. I receive many compliments all the time, some I even gust give away to the complimenting person. I must own today about 15 shawls. Light weight ones are great when you go out to eat in high airconditioned restuarants.


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

i knit and crochet shawls and i wear them ! like ponchos too - i think there great for anything - yarn type , pattern , length - i live in pa and have used them in the winter !


----------



## cookc (Aug 31, 2011)

. I love to wear shawls, usually with a pretty shawl pin, and I do get compliments.[/quote]

Speaking of shawl pins....... Does anyone make their own? I have seen people make them out of chopsticks before (shortening them, etc), but are there any other ideas. They tend to be so expensive.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

My sister (who dabbles at metal jewellery making) made me a lovely brass one, but I saw the prices she sold the others on Etsy for ... I'd never have bought one.
My favourite one wasn't made to be a shawl pin at all. It's made to be used as a bookmark. It's metal, about 6 inches long, 'J'-shaped, and has some company's logo on a 1-inch-square metal thing at the top. It's thin enough to go into the lacy holes in any of my shawls. It's heavy enough to stay in place while I'm moving about indoors or out. The shape insures that it doesn't just fall through the shawl. And it was cheap enough (25 cents at a church bazaar), that were I to lose it, I wouldn't be heartbroken. I wear my sister's, but only if I'm being very careful. I couldn't bear losing it!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I like to show off my shawl so I wear my shawl outside of my winter coat and around my neck kinda like a scarf.


----------



## ewc43 (May 5, 2011)

I wear my prayer shawl mostly at home when the house is cold. It's nice to wrap around my shoulders. My daughter often wears small shawls to protect her neck and shoulders from the air conditioner at work. I have made many prayer shawls for both men and women, but the men usually turn them into prayer lap blankets to wear when they are sitting in a recliner.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Mary, I wear mine all the time! At home and when I go out!
I live in Ohio, shawls are better for me for the weather changes we have here, you know, all four seasons in one day!

Seriously, make one and wear it proudly!

Laney in Ohio


----------



## Candykayro (Sep 6, 2011)

This is my first posting although I have lurked for months. I just finished a shawl for my Mom and your idea for a shawl pin is wonderful. I know just the one I will use - bought it at Barnes & Nobles years ago. On another note - I think your responses to everyone are wonderful and would not pay attention to any detractors. Thanks much. :thumbup:


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I am from the midwest (Green Bay/Oconto Falls) , 56 years old, and have been wearing shawls since my hippie days in Oshkosh. I will bet if you make them Packer colors.............hahahahahhahah


----------



## Vicki Davis (Mar 18, 2011)

You can buy or make incredible looking shawl pins to hold the shawls together or wear them as a cowl around your neck or even wrapped around the waist over pants or a shirt.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

I live in Nebraska, am in a power-chair and find a shawl easier to handle than a sweater. It folds easier when taken off and can go into your side pouch, and does not have sleeves dangling to tangle in wheels. Designed mine several years ago from a table-runner pattern, triangle in place of long, looks like autumn leaves, done in a varigated orange-green-brown, and pattern is leaf shaped. Do not have a camera or would attempt a picture. Have had many compliments on it.....Della


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I gave two last Christmas (one to dau. in her thirties and one to MIL who is 87) Both were thrilled. Daughter says they keep it freezing at work and she wears hers there. MIL is always cold because she is elderly. We can't wear them as much as those who live in the North, but we wear them.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Well ladies, I am following someone's suggestion ( sorry don't know who), and would like to make the Spendid Triangle Shawl, Lion Brand L0363. 
It isn't big enough but I think that I could just keep going as it is only 27 inches long, and I could add some width without it being way too long. 
I need the width as I am one of the larger gals out here.


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm in Southern Ontario, so the weather is similar to the northern states. There are lots of opportunities to wear shawls. Lots of ladies wear them in the office because the air circulation can be so erratic....freezing cold in one room and roasting in another.

I also see lots of women wearing shawls on cruises. Pashminas have made wearing shawls fashionable. I personally like the shawlets to keep the drafts off your back. And it is cozy to wrap oneself up in a shawl when reading.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Dear Mary,

I do not know how old you are but it is never too late or too early to wear shawl. Personally, I think it is very nice and warm. You can make a fancy one or with just plane wool or fiber. Do not hesitate to make yourself happy. :thumbup: 

Janine


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

They are becoming quite the rage in the East. Everyone in my knitting group is making them. They are great to wear instead of a sweater, to dress up an outfit or to wear around your coat. They are so much fun to make and so gorgeous. You can be a trendsetter and start the whole thing going in the middle of the country.


----------



## lllyons (Mar 25, 2011)

theres' a whole ministry about pray shawls.


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I now live in Arizona but before we retired we lived in Illinois. I have used ponchos in the midwest but also a shawl or two. Here in AZ I have dozens of shawls and wear them everywhere, especially to church and restaurants. Air conditioning around town is always on extra high. But I use the shawls all year round with jeans or all dressed up. Oh yes, and I am 79 years old.


I made the Haruni shawl too! It is my greatest accomplishment. I made it with silk/linen blend yarn. It is beautiful but definitely for summer because it is only somewhat warm. I wear it out to dinner and at the office if the air conditioning gets to me. I want to make a warmer, more casual pattern for winter. Faroese shawls have shaping that keeps them on your shoulders. Some Faroese patterns are long enough to tie behind your back to free your arms. The Haruni, I just tie the ends together to keep it in place. I intend to make lots more shawls.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

templetb said:


> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> > I now live in Arizona but before we retired we lived in Illinois. I have used ponchos in the midwest but also a shawl or two. Here in AZ I have dozens of shawls and wear them everywhere, especially to church and restaurants. Air conditioning around town is always on extra high. But I use the shawls all year round with jeans or all dressed up. Oh yes, and I am 79 years old.
> ...


I use a shawl pin with mine. It was made with a merino, silk blend. I love it.


----------



## KrazyKatLadee (Feb 21, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I live in the mid-west and as far as I know people in the middle class at least don't seem to wear shawl's. Am I wrong?
> 
> I wear what I want, where I want, whenever I want. And, that includes pretty shawls. I don't give a flip what "other" people wear, or what the style trend is, I do my own thing. and, I have gotten many a compliment on my various shawls, (and decorative scarves).
> People who are a slave to "fashion" are just that....slaves.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

Same thing here, waaaaay behind the times in every way! *Chuckle* Cuisine du Jour is usually road kill...*l*


----------



## ggskatemom (Mar 15, 2011)

This is a beautiful pattern. I just started the craftsy shawl course and she goes over ever stitch and makes a shawl with you. she is very good. course is $30 and well worth it so far.


----------



## ggskatemom (Mar 15, 2011)

This is a beautiful pattern. I just started the craftsy shawl course and she goes over every stitch and makes a shawl with you. she is very good. course is $30 and well worth it so far.


----------



## negra (Feb 10, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I live in the mid-west and as far as I know people in the middle class at least don't seem to wear shawl's. Am I wrong?
> I think that they are beautiful but I don't know if I would make one that I would wear it out in public.
> I guess I could try to start a trend, but I think I am to old for that.


Mary ,I live in Indiana and people around here wear them to church, weddings, movies, restaurants etc, I wear mine to all kind of places because I like the beauty of shawls, always get a comment from someone as to how pretty and where did I get it. So if you want to wear one, do it because you like shawls.


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > My 6'3", 260#, late 30's son requested I knit him a shawl ... to wear indoors in winter. I gave him the huge version of the Truly Tasha Tudor Shawl that I'd made for myself ... from red-white-green 'Christmas' yarn. He likes it.
> ...


So, was the chenille hard to knit with...I would like to make a blanket for me (severe arthritis) but haven't found any chenille and wondered how easy/difficult it is to work with.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MindyG said:


> So, was the chenille hard to knit with...I would like to make a blanket for me (severe arthritis) but haven't found any chenille and wondered how easy/difficult it is to work with.


Speaking for myself alone, I detest working with chenille. It has zero elasticity; it's more pleasant to knit with cotton twine! I have not tried crocheting or weaving it, only knitting. I use a Lily Chin pattern, the exact size needles and the exact yarn prescribed ... and had to rip that dumb little roll-brim hat a dozen times. I was never able to duplicate it! That was almost the last knitting magazine I ever bought. The worst part was that it ended up 'worming'! That is, strands of yarn would seem to sponatneously pop out and twist upon themselves creating worm-like protusions. 
Sadly, the yarn had been at a deep liquidation sale, so much so that my darling drove me to all the near-by stores of that chain (Zeller's) and helped me dig the balls of yarn out of the back of bottom shelves. I have a lot of it left!:-(

That was my experience ... so far, with chenille. Others may have had better luck.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> Well ladies, I am following someone's suggestion ( sorry don't know who), and would like to make the Spendid Triangle Shawl, Lion Brand L0363.
> It isn't big enough but I think that I could just keep going as it is only 27 inches long, and I could add some width without it being way too long.
> I need the width as I am one of the larger gals out here.


I have made two of those and have one on the needles. I must say the pattern makes a gorgeous shawl. I gave two for Christmas presents last year and they were a huge hit. I think you can make it larger by increasing more (like you said just make it wider) and go up in needle size. I would use a US 13 (even consider 15). The pattern is very forgiving and the Homespun looks great. Wonderful colors and texture. Just keep increasing and I love the edging. Don't leave that off, it is just a beautiful finish.


----------



## Spitze (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi - I live in Canada and I was wondering about that for a while as well. Then I grabbed the bull by its horns, sort of speak, and started to wear one. People commented and asked me about it. Long story short: colleagues of mine now wear them. We "modernize" them by using shawl pins and draping them in interesting ways around us. I would say just wear it with confidence and panache and others will get interested. Never too late (I am 64yrs old).


----------



## Youngun (Aug 30, 2011)

Shawl:wrap as triangleblong as old-fashioned:fashionable. 

Have you thought of making wraps? ie. oblongs not triangles? 

I have so many wraps and wear them all through winter, yet if I wear a triangular shawl I feel like I should be living in a wagon and heading for the prairie...

Love my wraps.


----------



## Youngun (Aug 30, 2011)

This shrug is gorgeous. Maybe I should try one for myself too.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

wilbo said:


> Mary JB said:
> 
> 
> > Well ladies, I am following someone's suggestion ( sorry don't know who), and would like to make the Spendid Triangle Shawl, Lion Brand L0363.
> ...


Did you use the homespun or some different yarn> I hear that Homespun can be difficult to work with


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Mary JB
I did use Homespun and I like it. Just don't hold it too tightly and relax. It is different to work with, but not too difficult. I like the result, especially for shawls and wraps, so I will continue to buy it. Good luck with you project.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a triangle shawl that is made from LB Homespun yarn. When I wear it - very warm and just right for Northern California - it seems to work backward and pulls my tee shirt back with it until the neckline is choking me. Any ideas how to keep it in place?


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I live in the mid-west and as far as I know people in the middle class at least don't seem to wear shawl's. Am I wrong?
> I think that they are beautiful but I don't know if I would make one that I would wear it out in public.
> I guess I could try to start a trend, but I think I am to old for that.


I just started my first shawl. It is a beautiful pattern out of laceweight yarn. Lace shawls are a wonderful way to try out some of the really luxurious yarns because even a large shawl doesn't take much yarn. Our church building is always cold, even when it's 118 outside, so I will wear it year round!! I will post a picture when I finish it.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi grammajen,
I am always looking for new pattern for shawls. Do you think you could send it to me. :-D 

Many thanks,

[email protected]


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

Janina said:


> Hi grammajen,
> I am always looking for new pattern for shawls. Do you think you could send it to me. :-D
> 
> Many thanks,
> ...


It is a pattern that I purchased so I can't post it, but it was a $1.99 download from Knit Picks. It is called "Helen's Grace Shawl", it looks really complicated, but it is working up pretty easy, just have lots of stitch markers handy...LOL. I am using Knit Picks Shimmer hand dyed lace yarn in Blue Glass (alpaca and silk blend) it is $6.49 per hanks and takes two hanks. I am doing the large size...not the shawlette. Knit Picks has lots of beautiful scarf and shawl patterns.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the infor, I will go check.
Have a nice day.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LilgirlCA said:


> I have a triangle shawl that is made from LB Homespun yarn. When I wear it - very warm and just right for Northern California - it seems to work backward and pulls my tee shirt back with it until the neckline is choking me. Any ideas how to keep it in place?


Chopstick; shawl pin; long, 'hooked' metal bookmarker; toothy hair-clip. 
This is my gripe too about triangular shawls. I still make and wear them, but I far prefer the more-than-semi-circular shawls and Faroese-style ones. They stay put with_out_ any mechanical help.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> wilbo said:
> 
> 
> > Mary JB said:
> ...


That shawl was pictured a few sites back. If I recall it was Myra that had a picture of her shawl from Lion Brand. I think she used regular yarn. I remember her saying it was an easy pattern to make. My problem I can't find that site and I don't know how to bring it up. Maybe someone can help me.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Mary JB said:
> 
> 
> > wilbo said:
> ...


Just type in "Splendid Triangle Shawl" in google (or most search engines) and you will see the Lion Brand Site as one of the selections. The pattern is there.


----------



## olive from idaho (Jul 2, 2011)

jessica jean that sounds lovely


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I have lots of Homespun yarn and since it only takes 2 balls I definately will make one. Viv



freckles said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > Mary JB said:
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grandmann said:


> That shawl was pictured a few sites back. If I recall it was Myra that had a picture of her shawl from Lion Brand. I think she used regular yarn. I remember her saying it was an easy pattern to make. My problem I can't find that site and I don't know how to bring it up. Maybe someone can help me.


Lion Brand's pattern # L0363 Splendid Triangle Shawl should be attached here. Just click on 'Download'.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have thought about making one for me. My shoulders get cold in the winter when I sit and knit.

I made one for an elderly friend who uses it as a lap robe. She tucks the points under her legs and lets the triangle hang down over her knees. ..

Made alot for church.
But am thinking to make me one.

Linda


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Made alot for church.
> But am thinking to make me one.
> 
> Linda


It is NOT selfishness to make yourself a shawl! Do it! We'll just let it be our secret that all the previous shawls were just the result of you practicing to be able to make your own more perfectly!! :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Maybe it was a month ago a K P member,Myra posted her shawl she made with the Lion Brand pattern. I can't seem to find the K P site when this was posted. I went into Search but no luck.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> pattycake61 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/holden-shawlette
> ...


I disagree.. I can not keep looking at the symbols for the charted pattern. takes too much time!
If there are a lot of repeats in a written pattern, I simply write them on an index card.

I will never read a chart


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

pattycake61 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > pattycake61 said:
> ...


I also dislike reading charts and use index cards. So much easier to place a small card on the arm of my chair than to try and manage a chart and to constantly check which way a symbol is slanting, etc. I use a chart when I have a small uncomplicated item to knit otherwise I write it out.
When I pick a pattern I make sure to check to see if it is written out. I use index cards a lot. They make my life so much easier. I usually print a copy of my pattern from my printer (I call it my working copy) With a yellow marker I highlight my size that I am knitting through the whole pattern. I write on it and mark rows, etc. but I also use my cards for repetitions.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

If you punch a hole with a paper punch in one corner, slip a note-book ring thru, then all you have to do is flip your cards and always have the current on top and always in sequence....Della


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you .... What a great idea....


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Della said:


> If you punch a hole with a paper punch in one corner, slip a note-book ring thru, then all you have to do is flip your cards and always have the current on top and always in sequence....Della


What a great idea..Thank you


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

I've made this shawl Splendid Triangle Shawl aka Easy Triangle Shawl with Homespun over 50 times. I use a 13 needle.

Homespun is easy to work with, washes and dries beautifully.

You can make it as large as you like, just keep doing the pattern repeat lines 5 to 12.

There is no need to block. It will block itself as you wear it.
I have this shawl for myself in 4 different colors. I love it. I have one in each of our vehicles. I've worn it in a plane where the A/C can get quite chilly.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I think I will make this my next project. Viv



Treasure said:


> I've made this shawl Splendid Triangle Shawl aka Easy Triangle Shawl with Homespun over 50 times. I use a 13 needle.
> 
> Homespun is easy to work with, washes and dries beautifully.
> 
> ...


----------



## Youngun (Aug 30, 2011)

Della you are a genius. I am going to start doing this right away.

Thank you for this tip. :lol:


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Treasure,
Ditto, ditto. I will make this shawl over and over. It is seamless and the border is beautiful with no picking up stitches. I bought some Homespun on sale just last night in Colonial and I am making it for myself this time to wear with jeans. The shawl will cost me $8.00. Try buying a shawl this lovely in a boutique for $8.00. I love knitting!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

nanciann said:


> pattycake61 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


I've been using sticky post-its, repeating the pattern to keep track. Works for me!


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

I was taught to read a pattern and I have tried to use a chart but dislike it very much. I just write my rows and pattern repeats down and cross them off as I go, and then I do not lose track. I think it is what you just feel comfortable with, and what make you enjoy knitting or crocheting, Just enjoy.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

nanciann said:


> pattycake61 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


HI 
I too like using index card, as U say easy to manage on your leg while listening or watching TV.
& I use your method of printing out a working copy for when I do cross stitch.
Mostly I do lace patterns that have only 1 row that is not a P or K --so easy to remember to check my card until I get it memorized.
Happy stitchin'


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Rena 2 said:


> I was taught to read a pattern and I have tried to use a chart but dislike it very much. I just write my rows and pattern repeats down and cross them off as I go, and then I do not lose track. I think it is what you just feel comfortable with, and what make you enjoy knitting or crocheting, Just enjoy.


well said Rena~
I don't know if it is raining where u are..But I am getting a lot of knitting done to to the fact...


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree with you Patty.. I don't like charts and will not use them, they actually make me dizzy....No one else can read them in my family. Sometimes, my husband reads the instructions to me. He doesn't do charts. I have LOTS of patterns that can be completed without using charts. 

Evelyn Clarke's patterns are fully written out.
Alison Jeppson Hyde's Wrapped in Comfort has shawl patterns that are completely written out. She also says she hates charts.
All the lace shawls look complicated but they are not. 

I think those who don't include fully written patterns are lazy.
I don't believe they can use the excuse that the patterns are complicated and long. Ms Clarke's patterns can be complicated, but not difficult. I really believe the instructions are much clearer when written.

Those whose shawl patterns do not include totally written instructions will not see my money. *s*


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Della said:


> If you punch a hole with a paper punch in one corner, slip a note-book ring thru, then all you have to do is flip your cards and always have the current on top and always in sequence....Della


Oh what a great idea~
Right now all my work has been 4-6 row repeats so I can get it all on the front of 1 card, but i will keep this hint in mind.
I am thinking I will get a recipe box just for my knitting card patterns.
THANKS
Patty


----------



## Youngun (Aug 30, 2011)

I actually quite like charts. I use a large sticky note to move up a row at a time so that I can see where I am at a glance. And if I need specific reminders or instructions I write them on the sticky note. Also, I divide the number of stitches for the pattern up into an easily see-able number (such as every 6 stitches etc) and rule in pencil lines so that I can see very quickly where I am in relation to the rest of the pattern. 

Hard to imagine? Just draw a matrix (like a noughts and crosses grid) over the top of the chart and use a sticky note to move from the bottom up. I'm a 'visual' person.

In fact I have found that those designers who use charts can make mistakes when they write the patterns out. I've had to correct a few of my patterns, so I find charts quite reliable.

Hope this helps.


----------



## barbarascarboro (Jun 21, 2011)

I wondered about that, too! Thanks!


pb54116 said:


> I'm in New England and don't see people wearing shawls. I do keep one on the back of my chair and use it during the winter to keep my neck and upper arms warm from drafts while I'm knitting/crocheting.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Mary JB - I'm from Michigan and I see quite of few people wear them. I have a place in Mecosta, but I grew up in Eastpointe. I've made several and I'm in Florida now. I gave one to my neighbor and she wears it all the time when its cool outside as we're on the Gulf and her sister lives in N, Carolina and I made her one. I'm sending one to my niece in New York so if she gets chilly nursing her newborn in May she'll have one to put across her shoulders. I also made one for myself. Once you make one for yourself, you will start seeing others in them. Thats just how it is sometimes. AND YOU"RE NEVER TOO OLD!!!!!


----------

